# Husband asked for a divorce....



## StokesPrincess

So last night my husband asked me for a divorce.  I am okay with it, I think. I need advice from somebody who has been there on what I need to do know.  I have no idea..never been in this situation before


----------



## beachcat

wow, sorry to hear that.  Good luck.  Every  situation is different.  Get a good lawyer, and protect your interest in  your future


----------



## SoMDGirl42

First thing you need to do is get a lawyer. Don't make any crazy decisions while you aren't thinking straight. Don't sign anything. Don't agree to anything. Don't fight about anything. If you two are not able to TALK about things calmly, then don't. Fighting while in this frame of mind might make you each say or do things that will cause things to become even worse than they already are.

Are kids involved?


----------



## struggler44

StokesPrincess said:


> So last night my husband asked me for a divorce.  I am okay with it, I think. I need advice from somebody who has been there on what I need to do know.  I have no idea..never been in this situation before



Be smart, be reasonable and friendly advice-try to do this willingly if he is; the only people who will make out if it gets ugly are the lawyers. I spent about 10k for a divorce that ended up the way we agreed in the beginning before there were any lawyer inputs telling her she might get this or might get that, it doesn't work out for either of the parties. Good luck


----------



## Baja28

MD is a 50/50 state.  Anything aquired after the marriage is split 50/50 including retirements and stock holdings.


----------



## vraiblonde

If it's amicable, you don't even have to involve a lawyer.  I think you can just go to the courthouse and fill out some forms for the separation.  Sit down with the STBX and hammer out the details - who gets what, etc.  Then after your year is up, file for divorce the same way.


----------



## vraiblonde

beachcat said:


> did he say why he wanted one?



Because he doesn't want the relationship anymore.  Details don't matter.


----------



## migtig

Why not try marriage counseling first?

If you are both amicable and in agreement, why not file your own seperation agreement and no contest divorce? It'll cost you around $200 that way.


----------



## RoseRed

Baja28 said:


> MD is a 50/50 state.  Anything aquired after the marriage is split 50/50 including retirements and stock holdings.



We agreed not to touch each others retirements, stocks, etc.  I made out MUCH better than he did in that aspect.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

migtig said:


> Why not try marriage counseling first?
> 
> If you are both amicable and in agreement, why not file your own seperation agreement and no contest divorce? It'll cost you around $200 that way.



I would agree with you, but that's why I asked if kids were involved. I don't think I've ever known anyone to do this with children involved. Too many separate issues to resolve. It'd be great if they could do it though, much cheaper.


----------



## StokesPrincess

I can not afford an attorney and we really dont have much to split.  We have two children and I will get custody of them (no matter what).  

No he didnt really say why he wanted a divorce.  But I am okay with it, honestly I have been thinking about it for awhile myself.  I am just really scared about what I am going to do.  What happens tomorrow, or the next day or the day after.  I cant afford my house if I have to pay for daycare so I know I am going to have to move. 

Should I file something in the courts now or do I wait the year?

Thank you all for your advice!


----------



## vraiblonde

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I would agree with you, but that's why I asked if kids were involved. I don't think I've ever known anyone to do this with children involved. Too many separate issues to resolve. It'd be great if they could do it though, much cheaper.





My first ex and I agreed pretty much down the line, even about child support.  Laid it out on paper and took it to a lawyer to draft up, EZPZ.


----------



## migtig

StokesPrincess said:


> I can not afford an attorney and we really dont have much to split.  We have two children and I will get custody of them (no matter what).
> 
> No he didnt really say why he wanted a divorce.  But I am okay with it, honestly I have been thinking about it for awhile myself.  I am just really scared about what I am going to do.  What happens tomorrow, or the next day or the day after.  I cant afford my house if I have to pay for daycare so I know I am going to have to move.
> 
> Should I file something in the courts now or do I wait the year?
> 
> Thank you all for your advice!



In MD, you have to file a seperation agreement first.  You two will have to work on it together to fill it out.  Then once it's filed, then the court will set a date in one year and if there have been no disagreements/issues/getting back together...divorce will be granted by the court.


----------



## vraiblonde

StokesPrincess said:


> I can not afford an attorney and we really dont have much to split.  We have two children and I will get custody of them (no matter what).
> 
> No he didnt really say why he wanted a divorce.  But I am okay with it, honestly I have been thinking about it for awhile myself.  I am just really scared about what I am going to do.  What happens tomorrow, or the next day or the day after.  I cant afford my house if I have to pay for daycare so I know I am going to have to move.
> 
> Should I file something in the courts now or do I wait the year?
> 
> Thank you all for your advice!



First of all:
Department of Human Resources

That's the MD child support calculator, to give you an idea of what you should ask for.  Then you can have a better idea of your finances.


----------



## DaisyDuke

StokesPrincess said:


> I can not afford an attorney and we really dont have much to split.  We have two children and I will get custody of them (no matter what).
> 
> No he didnt really say why he wanted a divorce.  But I am okay with it, honestly I have been thinking about it for awhile myself.  I am just really scared about what I am going to do.  What happens tomorrow, or the next day or the day after.  I cant afford my house if I have to pay for daycare so I know I am going to have to move.
> 
> Should I file something in the courts now or do I wait the year?
> 
> Thank you all for your advice!



Most lawyers offer a free consultation.  Make an appt to meet with them and ask all your questions.


----------



## bcp

migtig said:


> In MD, you have to file a seperation agreement first.  You two will have to work on it together to fill it out.  Then once it's filed, then the court will set a date in one year and if there have been no disagreements/issues/getting back together...divorce will be granted by the court.



Is Maryland the same as Virginia, where, if one of the couple has been stepping out on the other, the year separation is not a requirement and it can go right to a divorce?
 If so, work up an agreement together, then have him claim he was jumping the fence and just get rid of him and get it over with.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

bcp said:


> Is Maryland the same as Virginia, where, if one of the couple has been stepping out on the other, the year separation is not a requirement and it can go right to a divorce?
> If so, work up an agreement together, then have him claim he was jumping the fence and just get rid of him and get it over with.



The maryland law is you have to wait 3 months (after the legal separation) to file for a divorce if there is fence jumping.  And you need proof  I know, I got my proof and filed


----------



## StokesPrincess

bcp said:


> Is Maryland the same as Virginia, where, if one of the couple has been stepping out on the other, the year separation is not a requirement and it can go right to a divorce?
> If so, work up an agreement together, then have him claim he was jumping the fence and just get rid of him and get it over with.



Trust me I would love to but he is being a total jerk.  He wont even talk to me.  Maybe I will say I am having an affair to have it over with.


----------



## BadGirl

migtig said:


> In MD, you *have to file a seperation agreement first*.  You two will have to work on it together to fill it out.  Then once it's filed, then the court will set a date in one year and if there have been no disagreements/issues/getting back together...divorce will be granted by the court.


No you don't.  Bob didn't have a formal separation agreement in place, or even a informal separation agreement.

They both just walked in to the courthouse together, filed the paperwork together, submitted it, and two weeks later they were officially divorced.  They HAD been separated for over a year before they did the filing of their paperwork, however.

EZPZ, and it was only like $60 or something.  No lawyer, no nothing.....

And because they both signed the necessary documents in person - together - they didn't waste a lot of time that would ordinarily occur with mailing documents back and forth to one another, then mailing those documents back to the Courthouse, etc.  That bantering of documents back and forth to each other eats up a lot of time.


----------



## nomoney

StokesPrincess said:


> Trust me I would love to but he is being a total jerk. He wont even talk to me. Maybe I will say I am having an affair to have it over with.


 

well if he's already being a jerk, get a lawyer.  You can go to the courthouse and they can point you in the right direction as per womens assistance, lawyers, etc.  

How old are the kids?


----------



## bresamil

Does the Women's Center still offer legal assistance for divorce?  Or is that only in cases involving violence/abuse?


----------



## lovinmaryland

vraiblonde said:


> First of all:
> Department of Human Resources
> 
> That's the MD child support calculator, to give you an idea of what you should ask for.  Then you can have a better idea of your finances.



I think there is something wrong w/ that calculater.  I just put my info in and it said I would get $143 a month for all 5 kids


----------



## SoMDGirl42

and you can go to social servies to start the paperwork for child support


----------



## DaisyDuke

StokesPrincess said:


> Trust me I would love to but he is being a total jerk.  He wont even talk to me.  Maybe I will say I am having an affair to have it over with.



Why won't he talk to you?  I'd go talk to a lawyer.  If there isn't much to divide, it should be fairly easy to draw up a separation agreement on your own; there are templates online.  Take it to a lawyers office and have them look over it to make sure you haven't missed anything....both of you sign it and wait the year.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

lovinmaryland said:


> I think there is something wrong w/ that calculater.  I just put my info in and it said I would get $143 a month for all 5 kids



Did big b get a job yet? If not, that's probably right


----------



## Pasofever

Sockgirl is gunna say you did not  him enough..


----------



## Aerogal

Do yourself a favor -  Shut up. Don't talk to him. Get a lawyer.


Good luck.


----------



## nomoney

and if you have shared bank accounts  be aware that either one of you has the right to go clear them out whenever.


----------



## StokesPrincess

nomoney said:


> and if you have shared bank accounts  be aware that either one of you has the right to go clear them out whenever.



I am the only one on the account!


----------



## RoseRed

StokesPrincess said:


> I am the only one on the account!



Are you sure he doens't have a secret one set up?


----------



## StokesPrincess

RoseRed said:


> Are you sure he doens't have a secret one set up?



Yep.  He doesnt work and I would know.  Just one account and only one name!


----------



## vraiblonde

StokesPrincess said:


> Maybe I will say I am having an affair to have it over with.



Do NOT do this.  If you do, then he can have grounds to take your kids or sock it to you in some other way.


----------



## nomoney

Be aware also that if both names are on the house you're probably going to have to sell it or refinance to pay him half of the equity if you are staying.  Unless he's willing to sign away his rights to it completely.


----------



## jetmonkey

StokesPrincess said:


> He doesnt work



So how will divorce change your financial situation in any way?


----------



## vraiblonde

nomoney said:


> Be aware also that if both names are on the house you're probably going to have to sell it or refinance to pay him half of the equity if you are staying.  Unless he's willing to sign away his rights to it completely.



Or they could work it out.  She keeps the house and just makes the payments on it.  If the divorce is amicable the typical rules don't apply because it's not going to be a problem.

Also trying to refinance or sell in this market isn't going to happen any time soon, so she's better off staying in the house if she can.


----------



## StokesPrincess

jetmonkey said:


> So how will divorce change your financial situation in any way?



I have to start paying child care.


----------



## BadGirl

vraiblonde said:


> Or they could work it out.  She keeps the house and just makes the payments on it.  If the divorce is amicable the typical rules don't apply because it's not going to be a problem.
> 
> Also trying to refinance or sell in this market isn't going to happen any time soon, so she's better off staying in the house if she can.



Ummmm.....don't trust that this situation will work out, or that the divorced parties will remain amicable.

Just sayin'.....


----------



## FED_UP

Pasofever said:


> Sockgirl is gunna say you did not  him enough..



Statistics show that women that don't go down enough end up in a higher divorce rate, lesson learned.


----------



## jetmonkey

StokesPrincess said:


> I have to start paying child care.



Can't he watch the kids while you are working?


----------



## Larry Gude

RoseRed said:


> Are you sure he doens't have a secret one set up?



How does one answer that? "I am SURE that person does not have a secret account."


----------



## Larry Gude

Larry Gude said:


> How does one answer that? "I am SURE that person does not have a secret account."





StokesPrincess said:


> Yep.  He doesnt work and I would know.  Just one account and only one name!



I guess that's a good answer!


----------



## StokesPrincess

jetmonkey said:


> Can't he watch the kids while you are working?



Good Idea.  Maybe?  I guess it depends where he goes and if he ever decides to get a job.  

I just want him out of my house at this point.


----------



## DaisyDuke

StokesPrincess said:


> Good Idea.  Maybe?  I guess it depends where he goes and if he ever decides to get a job.
> 
> I just want him out of my house at this point.



Put his stuff out in the front yard.  You're welcome!


----------



## Pasofever

StokesPrincess said:


> I have to start paying child care.



Hes not working he can watch the kids instead of paying child support..


----------



## SoMDGirl42

DaisyDuke said:


> Put his stuff out in the front yard.  You're welcome!



Can't do that unless she's willing to stand guard 24/7 and not allow it to get stolen or ruined by weather. 

Yep, another lesson learned


----------



## Larry Gude

BadGirl said:


> Ummmm.....don't trust that this situation will work out, or that the divorced parties will remain amicable.
> 
> Just sayin'.....



Doesn't have to be a problem. Lawyering up is a sure way to do two things; spend some money that is already, it appears, in short supply and, get another lawyer some work and start the whole process of Holy Acrimony. That's three and, if lawyers get involved, there won't be no 3rd one free. :shrug:


----------



## DaisyDuke

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Can't do that unless she's willing to stand guard 24/7 and not allow it to get stolen or ruined by weather.
> 
> Yep, another lesson learned


----------



## SoMDGirl42

DaisyDuke said:


>



don't laugh, that was the best 12 hours of guard duty ever!


----------



## DaisyDuke

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Can't do that unless she's willing to stand guard 24/7 and not allow it to get stolen or ruined by weather.
> 
> Yep, another lesson learned



Maybe put it in a locked shed?  Ooh, or a storage unit!!


----------



## RoseRed

StokesPrincess said:


> Yep.  *He doesnt work *and I would know.  Just one account and only one name!



Why not?


----------



## DaisyDuke

SoMDGirl42 said:


> don't laugh, that was the best 12 hours of guard duty ever!


----------



## SoMDGirl42

DaisyDuke said:


> Maybe put it in a locked shed?  Ooh, or a storage unit!!



Who's gonna pay for a storage unit? He doesn't have a job, remember?


----------



## DaisyDuke

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Who's gonna pay for a storage unit? He doesn't have a job, remember?



....forgot that part.


----------



## vraiblonde

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Can't do that unless she's willing to stand guard 24/7 and not allow it to get stolen or ruined by weather.
> 
> Yep, another lesson learned


----------



## SoMDGirl42

DaisyDuke said:


> ....forgot that part.



I suspect his new girlfriend will help move him out and give him a free place to stay, otherwise how would he even bring up the thought of divorce if he has no job and no means to support himself? Rent ain't cheap.


----------



## StokesPrincess

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I suspect his new girlfriend will help move him out and give him a free place to stay, otherwise how would he even bring up the thought of divorce if he has no job and no means to support himself? Rent ain't cheap.



I have been thinking that same thing myself.  I wish she would hurry up.  Maybe then I can get the proof I need.


----------



## Larry Gude

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I suspect his new girlfriend will help move him out and give him a free place to stay, otherwise how would he even bring up the thought of divorce if he has no job and no means to support himself? Rent ain't cheap.



Some men will do ANYTHING to get out of watching the kids.


----------



## DaisyDuke

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I suspect his new girlfriend will help move him out and give him a free place to stay, otherwise how would he even bring up the thought of divorce if he has no job and no means to support himself? Rent ain't cheap.



That was my thought....


----------



## nomoney

Larry Gude said:


> Doesn't have to be a problem. Lawyering up is a sure way to do two things; spend some money that is already, it appears, in short supply and, get another lawyer some work and start the whole process of Holy Acrimony. That's three and, if lawyers get involved, there won't be no 3rd one free. :shrug:


 

Not everyone getting a divorce can do it all buddy buddy or even half way adult like.  Thats the reason there are so many divorce lawyers.  Heck, they're getting a divorce for a reason - if they were able to communicate, work together for the betterment of all to begin with they wouldn't be getting a divorce in the first place.


----------



## FED_UP

Larry Gude said:


> Some men will do ANYTHING to get out of watching the kids.



Yea he will be too busy having fun chasing women, having parties and being a dog again   Ruff  Ruff


----------



## Larry Gude

nomoney said:


> Not everyone getting a divorce can do it all buddy buddy or even half way adult like.  Thats the reason there are so many divorce lawyers.  Heck, they're getting a divorce for a reason - if they were able to communicate, work together for the betterment of all to begin with they wouldn't be getting a divorce in the first place.



Gee, thanks. I hadn't considered that. 

The point is that, and this is her call, if there is no acrimony and they are both fairly easy going about stuff, it is perfectly possible, and even acceptable in today's society, to not spend $1,000's of dollars on lawyers. Along with all the calls to lawyer up, I am just adding my opinion that that is not an absolute. 

:shrug:


----------



## FED_UP

Larry Gude said:


> Gee, thanks. I hadn't considered that.
> 
> The point is that, and this is her call, if there is no acrimony and they are both fairly easy going about stuff, it is perfectly possible, and even acceptable in today's society, to not spend $1,000's of dollars on lawyers. Along with all the calls to lawyer up, I am just adding my opinion that that is not an absolute.
> 
> :shrug:



Been there and sat down with one lawyer we both agreed and signed, forked over a couple of hundred I think, but OP is already saying he is showing his ass. Who gets more ignorant when it comes to a divorce is it the lady or the man?


----------



## vraiblonde

FED_UP said:


> Yea he will be too busy having fun chasing women, having parties and being a dog again   Ruff  Ruff



Not without a job, he won't.

Ruff.


----------



## Larry Gude

FED_UP said:


> Who gets more ignorant when it comes to a divorce is it the lady or the man?



I would think we have equality there. 

FWIW; great movie;

Intolerable Cruelty (2003) - IMDb


----------



## ArkRescue

This thread has been up less than 3 hours and already has over 1,100 hits - are we a bunch of nosy people or what?  Oh yeah, I forgot, some of us may be looking to get information that could help OUR personal lives, that's right .

MD recently changed their divorce laws I heard.  So the OP really should get a free consultation with an attorney whether or not she thinks she can afford to hire one.  After what the lawyer says, one may find they NEED to have a lawyer or could stand to lose much more than the cost of the legal fees.


----------



## ArkRescue

FED_UP said:


> Been there and sat down with one lawyer we both agreed and signed, forked over a couple of hundred I think, but OP is already saying he is showing his ass. Who gets more ignorant when it comes to a divorce is it the lady or the man?



Sometimes they both do


----------



## DaisyDuke

ArkRescue said:


> This thread has been up less than 3 hours and already has over 1,100 hits - *are we a bunch of nosy people or what?  Oh yeah, I forgot, some of us may be looking to get information that could help OUR personal lives, that's right* .
> 
> MD recently changed their divorce laws I heard.  So the OP really should get a free consultation with an attorney whether or not she thinks she can afford to hire one.  After what the lawyer says, one may find they NEED to have a lawyer or could stand to lose much more than the cost of the legal fees.



Because a divorce thread is a lot more interesting than an animal thread. :shrug:


----------



## StokesPrincess

Larry Gude said:


> Gee, thanks. I hadn't considered that.
> 
> The point is that, and this is her call, if there is no acrimony and they are both fairly easy going about stuff, it is perfectly possible, and even acceptable in today's society, to not spend $1,000's of dollars on lawyers. Along with all the calls to lawyer up, I am just adding my opinion that that is not an absolute.
> 
> :shrug:



Thank you.  I can almost guarantee there will be no lawyers.  I will draw up the paperwork and after a few days of being nasty he will sign them. 

It is just suprising that he probably has a girlfriend, really didnt see that one coming.  Does that mean I can have a boyfriend now?


----------



## StokesPrincess

ArkRescue said:


> This thread has been up less than 3 hours and already has over 1,100 hits - are we a bunch of nosy people or what?  Oh yeah, I forgot, some of us may be looking to get information that could help OUR personal lives, that's right .
> 
> MD recently changed their divorce laws I heard.  So the OP really should get a free consultation with an attorney whether or not she thinks she can afford to hire one.  After what the lawyer says, one may find they NEED to have a lawyer or could stand to lose much more than the cost of the legal fees.



Ok, a FREE consultation wont hurt, Good Idea...Anybody have a recomendation?


----------



## somdfunguy

If you get married again and have or plan to obtain assets get a prenup.  Makes it very easy and quick.


----------



## Larry Gude

StokesPrincess said:


> Thank you.  I can almost guarantee there will be no lawyers.  I will draw up the paperwork and after a few days of being nasty he will sign them.
> 
> It is just suprising that he probably has a girlfriend, really didnt see that one coming.  Does that mean I can have a boyfriend now?



Just consider; women were crazy about Lyle And Erik Mendez. Women love puppies and orphans. I can't tell you how many chicks I picked up just walking into a room and peeing the floor. 

It seems obvious you know your guy, how he thinks and will react, so, either a boyfriend isn't gonna matter to him at all or it's gonna provoke him. So, still your call. No sense making a problem where there is none. :shrug:


----------



## StokesPrincess

somdfunguy said:


> If you get married again and have or plan to obtain assets get a prenup.  Makes it very easy and quick.



Another marriage is not going to be in the picture...I am going to live in Sin from here on out!


----------



## ArkRescue

DaisyDuke said:


> Because a divorce thread is a lot more interesting than an animal thread. :shrug:



to YOU maybe ....


----------



## vraiblonde

StokesPrincess said:


> It is just suprising that he probably has a girlfriend, really didnt see that one coming.  Does that mean I can have a boyfriend now?



You don't know that he has a girlfriend, and no you cannot have a boyfriend.  At least not until everything is signed and you are formally separated.


----------



## StokesPrincess

Larry Gude said:


> Just consider; women were crazy about Lyle And Erik Mendez. Women love puppies and orphans. I can't tell you how many chicks I picked up just walking into a room and peeing the floor.
> 
> It seems obvious you know your guy, how he thinks and will react, so, either a boyfriend isn't gonna matter to him at all or it's gonna provoke him. So, still your call. No sense making a problem where there is none. :shrug:



Yeah maybe not but is should be fun especially since it will piss him off, although right now I think he deserves to be pissed off!


----------



## vraiblonde

StokesPrincess said:


> Another marriage is not going to be in the picture...I am going to live in Sin from here on out!



Sin is good


----------



## jetmonkey

StokesPrincess said:


> Thank you.  I can almost guarantee there will be no lawyers.  I will draw up the paperwork and after a few days of being nasty he will sign them.
> 
> It is just suprising that he probably has a girlfriend, really didnt see that one coming.  Does that mean I can have a boyfriend now?



Is this the set up for a big reveal five posts later that you're already banging some other unemployed guy?


----------



## StokesPrincess

vraiblonde said:


> and no you cannot have a boyfriend.  At least not until everything is signed and you are formally separated.





Point taken, Just trying to lighten the mood and cheer up some.  It has been a horrible day!

I really appreciate everybody's advice


----------



## DaisyDuke

ArkRescue said:


> to YOU maybe ....



Yep!!


----------



## StokesPrincess

jetmonkey said:


> Is this the set up for a big reveal five posts later that you're already banging some other unemployed guy?



Sorry but no...If I was banging some other guy I wouldnt care about the divorce


----------



## ArkRescue

jetmonkey said:


> Is this the set up for a big reveal five posts later that you're already banging some other unemployed guy?



Somehow I don't think that's the issue - just how many unemployed fathers of 2 can stand up and say I want a divorce?  Where will HE LIVE?  With some other employed chick?  If he doesn't have a job, he must be especially charming to have a 2nd woman, don't you think?


----------



## DaisyDuke

StokesPrincess said:


> Point taken, Just trying to lighten the mood and cheer up some.  It has been a horrible day!
> 
> I really appreciate everybody's advice



Not sure where you are located, but I know they used to have free sessions to receive legal advice on certain days.  Maryland Judiciary


----------



## Larry Gude

StokesPrincess said:


> Point taken, Just trying to lighten the mood and cheer up some.  It has been a horrible day!
> 
> I really appreciate everybody's advice



That'll be $1,000


----------



## Larry Gude

ArkRescue said:


> Somehow I don't think that's the issue - just how many unemployed fathers of 2 can stand up and say I want a divorce?  Where will HE LIVE?  With some other employed chick?  If he doesn't have a job, he must be especially charming to have a 2nd woman, don't you think?



I'll take "Noise in moms basement" for 200, Alex.


----------



## aps45819

SoMDGirl42 said:


> and you can go to social services to start the paperwork for child support


It requires a court order, but they will get you to a judge for support prior to the divorce.


StokesPrincess said:


> Another marriage is not going to be in the picture...I am going to live in Sin from here on out!



If there's anything I can do to help


----------



## ArkRescue

Larry Gude said:


> That'll be $1,000



Darn you're cheap - I'll hire ya!  

My attorney wanted a $2k retainer just to take the case - no telling how much more I would have paid over time.  Not like we had a large estate - more like a large stack of bills to be paid.


----------



## vraiblonde

ArkRescue said:


> Somehow I don't think that's the issue - just how many unemployed fathers of 2 can stand up and say I want a divorce?  Where will HE LIVE?  With some other employed chick?  If he doesn't have a job, he must be especially charming to have a 2nd woman, don't you think?



Are you kidding?  There are all kinds of women out there who'll take in a guy with two kids and no job.  And Larry mentioned the Menendez brothers - I mean, really, chicks'll take anything.


----------



## Christy

I believe you can get free legal advise every Wednesday morning at the courthouse in Leonardtown.


----------



## Larry Gude

ArkRescue said:


> Darn you're cheap - I'll hire ya!
> 
> My attorney wanted a $2k retainer just to take the case - no telling how much more I would have paid over time.  Not like we had a large estate - more like a large stack of bills to be paid.



That was my one time teaser internet special. First thing they taught us at the Latvian School of Fine Law, Trawler Fishing and Female Mustache Waxing.


----------



## lovinmaryland

vraiblonde said:


> Are you kidding?  There are all kinds of women out there who'll take in a guy with two kids and no job.  And Larry mentioned the Menendez brothers - I mean, really, chicks'll take anything.



I've got one w/ 5 kids


----------



## Larry Gude

Does anyone, besides me, think he is really ditching her because he don't want no woman with a faulty gall bladder?


----------



## vraiblonde

Larry Gude said:


> Does anyone, besides me, think he is really ditching her because he don't want no woman with a faulty gall bladder?



No, it's just you.


----------



## Larry Gude

vraiblonde said:


> No, it's just you.



Fine. 


I thought it was funny.


----------



## Merlin99

Larry Gude said:


> Does anyone, besides me, think he is really ditching her because he don't want no woman with a faulty gall bladder?


I think it's because of all that pink they've been having on football lately has gotten him to cross over to the dark side.


----------



## vraiblonde

Larry Gude said:


> Fine.
> 
> 
> I thought it was funny.



Pay me no mind.  I'm still disturbed about you picking up chicks by peeing in a room.


----------



## DaisyDuke

vraiblonde said:


> Pay me no mind.  I'm still disturbed about you picking up chicks by peeing in a room.


----------



## vraiblonde

DaisyDuke said:


>



Maybe I'm going about this dating thing the wrong way...


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:


> Pay me no mind.  I'm still disturbed about you picking up chicks by peeing in a room.





vraiblonde said:


> Maybe I'm going about this dating thing the wrong way...


----------



## Larry Gude

vraiblonde said:


> Pay me no mind.  I'm still disturbed about you picking up chicks by peeing in a room.



Ok, look. I saw the gall bladder tread pop up and I put 1 and 1 together and came up with what, at the time, seemed funny. And as for the peeing, think about it; 

"Oh my gawd! What are you doing??!"


"Hey, baby, you're an 8..." 


They get all flattered and...23 skiddoo...



No? Not funny either?


----------



## DaisyDuke

vraiblonde said:


> Maybe I'm going about this dating thing the wrong way...



It didn't work for me....


----------



## StokesPrincess

Larry Gude said:


> Does anyone, besides me, think he is really ditching her because he don't want no woman with a faulty gall bladder?



Hey I haven't had a gall bladder attack since that one (and he only dropped me off at the er, not like I took to much of his time) so it cant be that.


----------



## Larry Gude

Merlin99 said:


> I think it's because of all that pink they've been having on football lately has gotten him to cross over to the dark side.



Hell, 1/2 the uniforms, it's an improvement.


----------



## Larry Gude

StokesPrincess said:


> Hey I haven't had a gall bladder attack since that one (and he only dropped me off at the er, not like I took to much of his time) so it cant be that.



It was just a joke and no one, but me, thought it was funny.


----------



## RoseRed

Larry Gude said:


> It was just a joke and no one, but me, thought it was funny.



Legend in your own mind.


----------



## xobxdoc

StokesPrincess said:


> I can not afford an attorney and we really dont have much to split.  *We have two children and I will get custody of them (no matter what)*.
> 
> No he didnt really say why he wanted a divorce.  But I am okay with it, honestly I have been thinking about it for awhile myself.  I am just really scared about what I am going to do.  What happens tomorrow, or the next day or the day after.  I cant afford my house if I have to pay for daycare so I know I am going to have to move.
> 
> Should I file something in the courts now or do I wait the year?
> 
> Thank you all for your advice!



You sure about that?


----------



## StokesPrincess

Work is over, gotta go home and face the devil since he still hasnt left. 
Thanks again, Have a good night


----------



## StokesPrincess

xobxdoc said:


> You sure about that?



WITHOUT A DOUBT...The kids will stay with me


----------



## Hank

StokesPrincess said:


> WITHOUT A DOUBT...The kids will stay with me



Are you hot?


----------



## vraiblonde

StokesPrincess said:


> Work is over, gotta go home and face the devil since he still hasnt left.
> Thanks again, Have a good night



Make sure you tell him that we all think he's got a cookie on the side.  And that he needs to get a job.


----------



## jetmonkey

vraiblonde said:


> Make sure you tell him that we all think he's got a cookie on the side.  And that he needs to get a job.



I'm thinking 'disable'.


----------



## Larry Gude

RoseRed said:


> Legend in your own mind.



It's easier that way; ever show is SRO.


----------



## Larry Gude

vraiblonde said:


> Make sure you tell him that we all think he's got a cookie on the side.  And that he needs to get a job.



And piss on the floor.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

StokesPrincess said:


> Sorry but no...If I was banging some other guy I wouldnt care about the divorce



Just so you know, legally separated in maryland still means you are  committing adultery until the judge signs the final divorce papers.


----------



## itsbob

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I would agree with you, but that's why I asked if kids were involved. I don't think I've ever known anyone to do this with children involved. Too many separate issues to resolve. It'd be great if they could do it though, much cheaper.



Kids are no big deal IF both are amicable.. 

You do NOT need lawyers involved unless there are issues the two can't resolve on their own.

We went before the "master" with everything worked out to include child support.  The master did some math and our agreement came with $10 of what his calculations said.

He asked... "What do you need me for?"  

I screwed up on ONE thing, and it turned major a few years later.. ensure any and ALL agreements are in writing.. Credit Cards, Loans, Cars.. Houses.. and who's to pay what, and who's responsibility it is.  Again, CAN be done without lawyers.


----------



## itsbob

DaisyDuke said:


> Not sure where you are located, but I know they used to have free sessions to receive legal advice on certain days.  Maryland Judiciary



The courts normally don't give legal advice.. 

What they do is tell where to find the documents you need, how to fill them out, and tell you where and when to file them.

They have "classes" at the courthouse library, but most forms come with very clear instructions.


----------



## rich70

vraiblonde said:


> If it's amicable, you don't even have to involve a lawyer.  I think you can just go to the courthouse and fill out some forms for the separation.  Sit down with the STBX and hammer out the details - who gets what, etc.  Then after your year is up, file for divorce the same way.





BadGirl said:


> No you don't.  Bob didn't have a formal separation agreement in place, or even a informal separation agreement.
> 
> They both just walked in to the courthouse together, filed the paperwork together, submitted it, and two weeks later they were officially divorced.  They HAD been separated for over a year before they did the filing of their paperwork, however.
> 
> EZPZ, and it was only like $60 or something.  No lawyer, no nothing.....
> 
> And because they both signed the necessary documents in person - together - they didn't waste a lot of time that would ordinarily occur with mailing documents back and forth to one another, then mailing those documents back to the Courthouse, etc.  That bantering of documents back and forth to each other eats up a lot of time.


Thats excatly how mine went. We worked everything out, waited a year, got our court date and were divorced. No lawyers and my divorce only cost $105 total.



Hank said:


> Are you hot?




I was so waiting for someone to ask that!!!


----------



## getbent

http://forums.somd.com/life-southern-maryland/234681-looking-p-t-work.html


Is this your husband?


----------



## getbent

Probably wasn't funny.  Sorry.  I am sorry about your predicament.  Hope everything works out for the best.


----------



## mitzi

StokesPrincess said:


> Ok, a FREE consultation wont hurt, Good Idea...Anybody have a recomendation?



If you are in St. Mary's, there is a Family Law consultation at the Circuit Courthouse every other Wednesday (or something like that). Call the Circuit Courthouse and get the days and time.


----------



## ShyGirl

*Divorce Info*

Here are some websites to get you started:

Divorce Forms:
MARYLAND JUDICIARY - DOMESTIC RELATIONS FORMS

IRS Divorce Considerations:
Publication 504 (2010), Divorced or Separated Individuals

Divorce Website:
Divorce Support - Maryland Divorce Laws


----------



## itsbob

ArkRescue said:


> Somehow I don't think that's the issue - just how many unemployed fathers of 2 can stand up and say I want a divorce?  Where will HE LIVE?  With some other employed chick?  If he doesn't have a job, he must be especially charming to have a 2nd woman, don't you think?



In reality he's an unemployed father of two. 

On the internet he's a jet-setting independently wealthy plastic surgeon that drives a Ferrari and owns an offshore cigarette boat.


----------



## Roman

StokesPrincess said:


> I can not afford an attorney and we really dont have much to split.  We have two children and I will get custody of them (no matter what).
> 
> No he didnt really say why he wanted a divorce.  But I am okay with it, honestly I have been thinking about it for awhile myself.  I am just really scared about what I am going to do.  What happens tomorrow, or the next day or the day after.  I cant afford my house if I have to pay for daycare so I know I am going to have to move.
> 
> Should I file something in the courts now or do I wait the year?
> 
> Thank you all for your advice!


 Sorry to hear the bad news. But..I have heard that your Husband has to maintain the living in which you are acustomed too for a year, if not two. I might be wrong. It is best for you to get an Attorney. If you can't afford one, then Hubby should provide you with one. Good luck to you.........


----------



## itsbob

Roman said:


> Sorry to hear the bad news. But..I have heard that your Husband has to maintain the living in which you are acustomed too for a year, if not two. I might be wrong. It is best for you to get an Attorney. If you can't afford one, then Hubby should provide you with one. Good luck to you.........



The law school you went to accepted green stamps and coupons?


----------



## Roman

itsbob said:


> The law school you went to accepted green stamps and coupons?


 I didn't say that I went to Law School. I posted this at about page 3, and didn't realize her Husband didn't work. So what are you trying to say to me?


----------



## EmptyTimCup

StokesPrincess said:


> ...I am going to live in Sin from here on out!









now that you are available ........... post a pic


----------



## Vince

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Just so you know, legally separated in maryland still means you are  committing adultery until the judge signs the final divorce papers.


Adultery in the state of Maryland is nothing.  It was a $10 fine.  Maybe $20 by now.  But if you can prove adultery, it will get you a divorce right now.  Even with children involved.  At least this was the law around 10 years ago.


----------



## FED_UP

ArkRescue said:


> Somehow I don't think that's the issue - just how many unemployed fathers of 2 can stand up and say I want a divorce?  Where will HE LIVE?  With some other employed chick?  If he doesn't have a job, he must be especially charming to have a 2nd woman, don't you think?



Some women get a high out of stealing another ladies man, ego boost of how good they look I guess, and willing to take the baggage as well. 

Ark I am on my way over with the kids, cat, dog, mistress and I promise to get a job as a Wal Mart greeter and take care of you.


----------



## ArkRescue

itsbob said:


> In reality he's an unemployed father of two.
> 
> On the internet he's a jet-setting independently wealthy plastic surgeon that drives a Ferrari and owns an offshore cigarette boat.



Well now see, if he was cute like you, all he'd have to do is post his pic to get chicks.


----------



## StokesPrincess

Well the jerk is still in my house...urgh.  

Although now he has taken to texting me ever 10 minutes, and they are not nice texts.  I liked it better yesterday when he refused to talk to me.

I got the forms printed and I have begun filling them out.  They ask for his address, can I just put unknown?


----------



## StokesPrincess

Vince said:


> Adultery in the state of Maryland is nothing.  It was a $10 fine.  Maybe $20 by now.  But if you can prove adultery, it will get you a divorce right now.  Even with children involved.  At least this was the law around 10 years ago.



At this point the $10 (or $20) would be well worth it.  What do I have to do to get him to leave the house?  He says he wants a divorce, he is saying horrible things and calling me names that I dont think I never heard before, I get that the fact that he is a loser and has no where to go but cut me a break.  

Maybe me and the kids will go to a hotel tonight...use some of the bill money to get some peace of mind (and some sleep)


----------



## Baja28

Roman said:


> I didn't say that I went to Law School. I posted this at about page 3, and didn't realize her Husband didn't work. So what are you trying to say to me?


Read the thread before posting.


----------



## FED_UP

StokesPrincess said:


> At this point the $10 (or $20) would be well worth it.  What do I have to do to get him to leave the house?  He says he wants a divorce, he is saying horrible things and calling me names that I dont think I never heard before, I get that the fact that he is a loser and has no where to go but cut me a break.
> 
> Maybe me and the kids will go to a hotel tonight...use some of the bill money to get some peace of mind (and some sleep)



Why is he so pissed at you? He asked for the divorce. I take it you two have been distant for quite some time. From male point of view its just his way of trying to put you down, discourage you. He wants the control still, until the entire thing is over, you better flip the script on that one, ignoring helps. You sound like a nice lady but for all I know you could be a bietch.  :shrug:


----------



## StokesPrincess

FED_UP said:


> Why is he so pissed at you? He asked for the divorce. I take it you two have been distant for quite some time.



I honestly have no idea.  We have been on shakey ground for a few months but nothing to the point of a divorce.  He is just a total different guy since Wednesday night....Like I have never seen him before.  

I just texted him and told him he needs to make arrangements to leave or I will involve the authorities....Can I do that?


----------



## ArkRescue

FED_UP said:


> Some women get a high out of stealing another ladies man, ego boost of how good they look I guess, and willing to take the baggage as well.
> 
> Ark I am on my way over with the kids, cat, dog, mistress and I promise to get a job as a Wal Mart greeter and take care of you.


----------



## Baja28

StokesPrincess said:


> I just texted him and told him he needs to make arrangements to leave or I will involve the authorities....Can I do that?


Nope.  He lives in the house.  he can't be forced to leave unless he turns violent.


----------



## FED_UP

StokesPrincess said:


> I honestly have no idea.  We have been on shakey ground for a few months but nothing to the point of a divorce.  He is just a total different guy since Wednesday night....Like I have never seen him before.
> 
> I just texted him and told him he needs to make arrangements to leave or I will involve the authorities....Can I do that?



You will have to ask one of these divorce experts in the room who might be on a third marriage      Hmmmm that sounds like another women involved, she must have *&^% his brains out on Wednesday.   could be wrong.


----------



## FED_UP

Baja28 said:


> Nope.  He lives in the house.  he can't be forced to leave unless he turns violent.



All she has to do is put a brick in a pillowcase and smack her face with it one good time while he is home and call the cops. Saw that on plenty of movies, it seems to work. Actually he does not even have to be home.


----------



## ArkRescue

StokesPrincess said:


> I honestly have no idea.  We have been on shakey ground for a few months but nothing to the point of a divorce.  He is just a total different guy since Wednesday night....Like I have never seen him before.
> 
> I just texted him and told him he needs to make arrangements to leave or I will involve the authorities....Can I do that?



Depends on whose name the lease/mortgage is in, and if he has threatened you or assaulted you.  They don't care if he has paid nothing.  Same goes for a boarder - they also have rights.  Generally you have to give a person 30 days notice to leave.

It gets complicated, but the law doesn't let you toss out your hubby easily.  Both parties have rights, and the law is pretty good now at protecting men also.  If you throw out or destroy any of his personal belongings you will likely be held liable in Court for reimbursing him for them.  Women don't get away with near as much as they used to.


----------



## StokesPrincess

FED_UP said:


> All she has to do is put a brick in a pillowcase and smack her face with it one good time while he is home and call the cops. Saw that on plenty of movies, it seems to work. Actually he does not even have to be home.



As much as I want him out I am not sure I could physically hurt myself to make it happen...


----------



## StokesPrincess

ArkRescue said:


> Depends on whose name the lease/mortgage is in, and if he has threatened you or assaulted you.  They don't care if he has paid nothing.  Same goes for a boarder - they also have rights.  Generally you have to give a person 30 days notice to leave.
> 
> It gets complicated, but the law doesn't let you toss out your hubby easily.  Both parties have rights, and the law is pretty good now at protecting men also.  If you throw out or destroy any of his personal belongings you will likely be held liable in Court for reimbursing him for them.  Women don't get away with near as much as they used to.



What about texts that are threatening?  Like...I hope you choke, I will get you fired from your job, etc, etc, etc,


----------



## Baja28

StokesPrincess said:


> What about texts that are threatening?  Like...I hope you choke, I will get you fired from your job, etc, etc, etc,


Doesn't mean squat.


----------



## nomoney

StokesPrincess said:


> What about texts that are threatening? Like...I hope you choke, I will get you fired from your job, etc, etc, etc,


 

save them though. If they continue; you can file a harassment suit.


----------



## Baja28

nomoney said:


> save them though. If they continue; you can file a harassment suit.


 

And I'm still pizzed that you put bricks in a pillow case to imply I hit you!


----------



## cattitude

Invite him over for some peas.


----------



## ArkRescue

StokesPrincess said:


> What about texts that are threatening?  Like...I hope you choke, I will get you fired from your job, etc, etc, etc,



You would need to ask someone in your local law enforcement whether those would qualify as threats.  Saying "I hope you choke" vs. "I will choke you" is very different.  The latter being a threat, the former, probably not.

Getting protective orders against people is getting harder.  I assume it is perceived that people abuse the ability to get protective orders, so the criteria for granting them is becoming more stringent in many jurisdictions.


----------



## nomoney

Baja28 said:


> And I'm still pizzed that you put bricks in a pillow case to imply I hit you!


 

It was a roll of quarters.  A brick would've implied that you don't hit like a girl.


----------



## Baja28

nomoney said:


> It was a roll of quarters.  A brick would've implied that you don't hit like a girl.


See!!  This is why we don't get along!


----------



## nomoney

Baja28 said:


> See!!  This is why we don't get along!


 

just keepin' it real.....keepin' it real


----------



## PrchJrkr

ArkRescue said:


> Well now see, if he was cute like you, all he'd have to do is walk in a room and pee in the floor, to get chicks.



:fixed:


----------



## Larry Gude

PrchJrkr said:


> :fixed:


----------



## daylily

He sounds like a real winner. No job, telling the OP he wants a divorce but saying he's gonna get her fired. Well if he choses to not have a job to support his kids and his wonderful plan is to get her fired, who's supposed to pay the bills? Us? He doesn't sound all too bright. 

To the OP - like others have said, keep the texts. I wouldn't bother responding to them though. I think I'd send one text, only because it doesn't seem you're able to talk to one another at this point. I'd ask him what he expects the living arrangements to be since he wants a divorce and I'd ask him how he plans to support himself / pay child support. The gravy train is over, he needs to actually get a job to be on his own. If I was planning to leave my husband I'd have a plan in place before I told him. Makes me wonder if this guy is serious or just throwing a tantrum like my 2 year old does.


----------



## StokesPrincess

daylily said:


> He sounds like a real winner. No job, telling the OP he wants a divorce but saying he's gonna get her fired. Well if he choses to not have a job to support his kids and his wonderful plan is to get her fired, who's supposed to pay the bills? Us? He doesn't sound all too bright.
> 
> To the OP - like others have said, keep the texts. I wouldn't bother responding to them though. I think I'd send one text, only because it doesn't seem you're able to talk to one another at this point. I'd ask him what he expects the living arrangements to be since he wants a divorce and I'd ask him how he plans to support himself / pay child support. The gravy train is over, he needs to actually get a job to be on his own. If I was planning to leave my husband I'd have a plan in place before I told him. Makes me wonder if this guy is serious or just throwing a tantrum like my 2 year old does.



I am saving all the texts and I have asked several times what his plans are but he is just running me around in circles.  My 3 year old was having a fit last night and I was thinking the same thing..sounds like the old man!  He may have been just throwing a fit but it has gone to far and whether or not he is serious, he is getting a divorce now. 

Nobody deserves the disrespect that I have lived with this week and I am going to get this divorce, move on with my kids and have a relationship with a person who has an income, respects me and the kids and shows me what real love is!


----------



## RoseRed

ArkRescue said:


> Getting protective orders against people is getting harder.  I assume it is perceived that people abuse the ability to get protective orders, so the criteria for granting them is becoming more stringent in many jurisdictions.



I didn't have any trouble getting one last year.


----------



## ArkRescue

RoseRed said:


> I didn't have any trouble getting one last year.



Oh good as I've heard they were getting harder to get.


----------



## GWguy

Baja28 said:


> MD is a 50/50 state.  Anything aquired after the marriage is split 50/50 including retirements and stock holdings.





RoseRed said:


> We agreed not to touch each others retirements, stocks, etc.  I made out MUCH better than he did in that aspect.



Same here.  She took her bank account, I kept mine, I kept the house and everything in it.  Retirement/401K/etc... were completely excluded.

Oh man.... I was on page 1.  Didn't realize there were 15 more pages already!!


----------



## vraiblonde

Sounds like he changed his mind.  Probably came to and realized that he needs someone to feed and shelter him.  Which means he probably doesn't have a cookie on the side.

But you can fix that!  Wash him and dress him up, then take him to Dew Drop if you're over 35, or Catamaran's if you're under 35.  Hang a sign around his neck that says "free to a good home" and give him some money to buy beers.  One of those gals will snap him right up.


----------



## RoseRed

GWguy said:


> Same here.  She took her bank account, I kept mine, I kept the house and everything in it.  Retirement/401K/etc... were completely excluded.
> 
> Oh man.... I was on page 1.  Didn't realize there were 15 more pages already!!



15?  I only have 6 pages.


----------



## struggler44

My father was a very abusive (both mentally and physically)man. My parents divorced when I was 16. He left and I have not seen him since nor do I care to. 

When I turned 17 my mother married again and I got home from school when day and her and her new husband were gone. There was no furniture in my house except for my bedroom and $20 on the counter for "dinner". 

She never cared if I was home by 10pm. I have never done drugs and I was an honors student in highschool. 

I recovered from her leaving me then.* I am very happily married and have 3 wonderful children.* I will not allow her to ruin my life again!.......


So what's the deal Stokes?.........Are you happily married, getting a divorce, have 3 wonderful children or 2 children you will definately be getting custody of?


----------



## StokesPrincess

vraiblonde said:


> Sounds like he changed his mind.  Probably came to and realized that he needs someone to feed and shelter him.  Which means he probably doesn't have a cookie on the side.
> 
> But you can fix that!  Wash him and dress him up, then take him to Dew Drop if you're over 35, or Catamaran's if you're under 35.  Hang a sign around his neck that says "free to a good home" and give him some money to buy beers.  One of those gals will snap him right up.



LOL...I wish it was that easy!

I am trying to pawn him off on one of his brothers but they dont sound very interested.  Gee--I wonder why?


----------



## StokesPrincess

struggler44 said:


> My father was a very abusive (both mentally and physically)man. My parents divorced when I was 16. He left and I have not seen him since nor do I care to.
> 
> When I turned 17 my mother married again and I got home from school when day and her and her new husband were gone. There was no furniture in my house except for my bedroom and $20 on the counter for "dinner".
> 
> She never cared if I was home by 10pm. I have never done drugs and I was an honors student in highschool.
> 
> I recovered from her leaving me then.* I am very happily married and have 3 wonderful children.* I will not allow her to ruin my life again!.......
> 
> 
> So what's the deal Stokes?.........Are you happily married, getting a divorce, have 3 wonderful children or 2 children you will definately be getting custody of?



If you had read the whole post I stated that this was unexpected... I thought I was happily married.  I have 3 kids, one is his (my step child) and the two that are mine.  Feel better now?


----------



## SoMDGirl42

StokesPrincess said:


> Nobody deserves the disrespect that I have lived with this week and I am going to get this divorce, move on with my kids and have a relationship with a person who has an income, respects me and the kids and shows me what real love is!


be careful. It's beginning to sound like you already met this man of your dream. 


struggler44 said:


> My father was a very abusive (both mentally and physically)man. My parents divorced when I was 16. He left and I have not seen him since nor do I care to.
> 
> When I turned 17 my mother married again and I got home from school when day and her and her new husband were gone. There was no furniture in my house except for my bedroom and $20 on the counter for "dinner".
> 
> She never cared if I was home by 10pm. I have never done drugs and I was an honors student in highschool.
> 
> I recovered from her leaving me then.* I am very happily married and have 3 wonderful children.* I will not allow her to ruin my life again!.......
> 
> 
> So what's the deal Stokes?.........Are you happily married, getting a divorce, have 3 wonderful children or 2 children you will definately be getting custody of?



She is married, getting a divorce and has 2 young children and one adult child that she is married to with no job. She only wants custody of the two younger ones.

I see this thread starting in a whole new direction soon.


----------



## struggler44

StokesPrincess said:


> If you had read the whole post I stated that this was unexpected... I thought I was happily married.  I have 3 kids, one is his (my step child) and the two that are mine.  Feel better now?



Sure, I feel better......guess my ex wasn't that F'd up after all


----------



## SoMDGirl42

struggler44 said:


> Sure, I feel better......guess my ex wasn't that F'd up after all



Is that your "pumkin" in the AV?


----------



## struggler44

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Is that your "pumkin" in the AV?



It's my badge photo for work, I hid my teeth ....I've been called an ahole once or twice in my life.


----------



## vraiblonde

StokesPrincess said:


> Feel better now?



You can practice your ##### slapping skills on Struggler.  They'll come in handy with the hubby later.


----------



## otter

itsbob said:


> In reality he's an unemployed father of two.
> 
> On the internet he's a jet-setting independently wealthy plastic surgeon that drives a Ferrari and owns an offshore cigarette boat.



Oh...its Mikey...Wish yall have been clearer about that earlier.


----------



## Vince

itsbob said:


> In reality he's an unemployed father of two.
> 
> On the internet he's a jet-setting independently wealthy *plastic surgeon *that drives a Ferrari and owns an offshore cigarette boat.





otter said:


> Oh...*its Mikey*...Wish yall have been clearer about that earlier.


Really?  I wonder if he'll fix my nose.


----------



## GWguy

Vince said:


> Really?  I wonder if he'll fix my nose.



Heck, we call all take a shot at that.....  close your eyes and count backwards from 10....


----------



## Baja28

otter said:


> Oh...its Mikey...Wish yall have been clearer about that earlier.





Vince said:


> Really?  I wonder if he'll fix my nose.


Pfftttt....  Like I'd do plastics.   I'm a nationally ranked, leading OB/GYN and a lawyer on the side.


----------



## Vince

GWguy said:


> Heck, we call all take a shot at that.....  close your eyes and count backwards from 10....


Naw, I know that trick.  Last time I did that, I woke up in Bethesda with splints in my nose and tape all over it.  Ain't doin that one again.


----------



## vraiblonde

Baja28 said:


> I'm a nationally ranked, leading OB/GYN and a lawyer on the side.



For crap's sake, can you at least let her get the husband out of the house before you try to give her the schnozzle??


----------



## FED_UP

StokesPrincess said:


> I am saving all the texts and I have asked several times what his plans are but he is just running me around in circles.  My 3 year old was having a fit last night and I was thinking the same thing..sounds like the old man!  He may have been just throwing a fit but it has gone to far and whether or not he is serious, he is getting a divorce now.
> 
> Nobody deserves the disrespect that I have lived with this week and I am going to get this divorce, move on with my kids and have a relationship with a person who has an income, respects me and the kids and shows me what real love is!



You got a better shot on Mars on finding that man or woman.   I hope the divorce won't discourage her to go les, they are taking all the hot ladies these days from us men.


----------



## vraiblonde

FED_UP said:


> I hope the divorce won't discourage her to go les, they are taking all the hot ladies these days from us men.



If you guys would act right you wouldn't have to worry about it.


----------



## GWguy

vraiblonde said:


> If you guys would act right you wouldn't have to worry about it.



"you guys"

  You KNOW not all of us act like stupid jerks.  Please re-phrase.


----------



## Hank

I don't feel like searching through this thread... Has she indicated whether she was hot or not??


----------



## vraiblonde

GWguy said:


> "you guys"
> 
> You KNOW not all of us act like stupid jerks.  Please re-phrase.



You don't think guys act like jerks.  And other men don't think guys act like jerks.  But women don't think they act like hysterical #####es, either, so we can see where perception and perspective might come into play.

This is how it works:


----------



## vraiblonde

Note that "breaking the barrier" was the man's idea.  Yet, when the woman agreed to it, suddenly it's not okay anymore.

:shrug:


----------



## Merlin99

vraiblonde said:


> Note that "breaking the barrier" was the man's idea. Yet, when the woman agreed to it, suddenly it's not okay anymore.
> 
> :shrug:


I think the "cuppa cheese" probably pushed her over the edge.


----------



## FED_UP

vraiblonde said:


> If you guys would act right you wouldn't have to worry about it.



If women would be more submissive we would act right.


----------



## vraiblonde

FED_UP said:


> If women would be more submissive we would act right.



If men were smarter than us, we'd be submissive to them.


----------



## FED_UP

vraiblonde said:


> If men were smarter than us, we'd be submissive to them.



Sunday school did not have lessons that man must be smarter, you need to submit to our dominance as the bible says V or burn in hell. V, I am coming over with my bible today and umma learn ya.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

FED_UP said:


> Sunday school did not have lessons that man must be smarter, you need to submit to our dominance as the bible says V or burn in hell. V, I am coming over with my bible today and umma learn ya.



You better hope that the OPs spouse is an internet plastic surgeon, you're going to need a doctor to fix all the damage from that bible from up side your face when she gives it to you.

Take pics. and post 'em.


----------



## FED_UP

SoMDGirl42 said:


> You better hope that the OPs spouse is an internet plastic surgeon, you're going to need a doctor to fix all the damage from that bible from up side your face when she gives it to you.
> 
> Take pics. and post 'em.



I will have her trained by midnight     by then its steak after that, foot rub, run my bath, cut my nails, bj and call it a night.    Man I better wake up ha ha.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

FED_UP said:


> I will have her trained by midnight     by then its steak after that, foot rub, run my bath, cut my nails, bj and call it a night.   *Man I better wake up ha ha*.



You mean, "Man I better not fall asleep or I'll never wake up. She'D kill me by morning". _Burning Bed_

I'd let her off. I'm just saying............


----------



## FED_UP

SoMDGirl42 said:


> You mean, "Man I better not fall asleep or I'll never wake up. She'D kill me by morning". _Burning Bed_
> 
> I'd let her off. I'm just saying............



That is not the happy ending I was looking for.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

FED_UP said:


> That is not the happy ending I was looking for.



then do it yourself!


----------



## itsbob

FED_UP said:


> Sunday school did not have lessons that man must be smarter, you need to submit to our dominance as the bible says V or burn in hell. V, I am coming over with my bible today and umma learn ya.



Rectal paper cuts when you have to remove said bible from where she puts it will NOT be enjoyable..


----------



## FED_UP

SoMDGirl42 said:


> then do it yourself!



less mess with a female partner such as yoursefl, no spills.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

FED_UP said:


> less mess with a female partner such as yoursefl, no spills.





I don't swallow on the first date


----------



## FED_UP

itsbob said:


> Rectal paper cuts when you have to remove said bible from where she puts it will NOT be enjoyable..



Why would she want to do that after good ole traning, hell um doing her the favor. OK getting to far off subject, seems OP took a 1/2 day. She sound like a nice person why even bother getting married anymore in today world, look at the divorce rate in the US. I think after about 8-10 years your tired of the other person BS and should be able to move on to the next and won't need the court messy divorce.


----------



## StokesPrincess

FED_UP said:


> Why would she want to do that after good ole traning, hell um doing her the favor. OK getting to far off subject, seems OP took a 1/2 day. She sound like a nice person why even bother getting married anymore in today world, look at the divorce rate in the US. I think after about 8-10 years your tired of the other person BS and should be able to move on to the next and won't need the court messy divorce.



I didnt take a half day..although it sounds like a great idea!  I have been in the never ending meeting!  You guys have made me laugh and I appreciate it!

I dont think I will ever get married again, like I said before live in Sin and what is mine is mine and what is yours is mine, unless of course I want it!!  Just sort of kidding


----------



## SoMDGirl42

FED_UP said:


> Why would she want to do that after good ole traning, hell um doing her the favor. OK getting to far off subject, seems OP took a 1/2 day. She sound like a nice person why even bother getting married anymore in today world, look at the divorce rate in the US. I think after about 8-10 years your tired of the other person BS and should be able to move on to the next and won't need the court messy divorce.



I think through all the spelling and grammar errors, I understood what you were saying. If that's true, I almost agree with you. Why get married? My divorce cost me 10X what the wedding was 16 years earlier.  Honestly.


----------



## FED_UP

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I think through all the spelling and grammar errors, I understood what you were saying. If that's true, I almost agree with you. Why get married? My divorce cost me 10X what the wedding was 16 years earlier.  Honestly.



Good you second the motion, almost.  Spelling is the least of my concern in a forum ha ha. I don't get paid in the forum. There will be a second date missy


----------



## Hank

StokesPrincess said:


> I didnt take a half day..although it sounds like a great idea!  I have been in the never ending meeting!  You guys have made me laugh and I appreciate it!
> 
> I dont think I will ever get married again, like I said before live in Sin and what is mine is mine and what is yours is mine, unless of course I want it!!  Just sort of kidding



4 simple questions that need to be answered before I evaluate your situation....

Are you hot?
Do you have a zombie back tattoo?
Do you have a titanium leg?
Do you rock Southern Maryland and the World?


----------



## vraiblonde

Hank said:


> Are you hot?
> Do you have your name tattooed on your back?
> Do you have a titanium leg?
> Do you rock Southern Maryland and the World?


:fixed: for amnesia


----------



## vraiblonde

itsbob said:


> Rectal paper cuts when you have to remove said bible from where she puts it will NOT be enjoyable..



Okay, I only did that one time.  Sheesh.


----------



## beachcat

StokesPrincess said:


> I didnt take a half day..although it sounds like a great idea!  I have been in the never ending meeting!  You guys have made me laugh and I appreciate it!
> 
> I dont think I will ever get married again, like I said before live in Sin and what is mine is mine and what is yours is mine, unless of course I want it!!  Just sort of kidding



has he ever worked?  Is the house just in your name?


----------



## StokesPrincess

beachcat said:


> has he ever worked?  Is the house just in your name?



Yeah, he worked for a long time.  He had a spinal fusion 3 years ago and has not gone back to work.  The house is a rental that is in both our names.  I need to move to something that is less expensive but I am not ready to do that and I am not leaving him there to ruin it and cost me more money


----------



## Hank

vraiblonde said:


> :fixed: for amnesia



Fair questions, right? :shrug:


----------



## beachcat

StokesPrincess said:


> Yeah, he worked for a long time.  He had a spinal fusion 3 years ago and has not gone back to work.  The house is a rental that is in both our names.  I need to move to something that is less expensive but I am not ready to do that and I am not leaving him there to ruin it and cost me more money



i feel for ya, hope it works out for the best.  nothing harder on the heart than a relationship going down the toilet.

Well, some things are harder.  but, this too shall pass.


----------



## ArkRescue

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I don't swallow on the first date


----------



## ICit

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I don't swallow on the first date



RRRIIIIGGGHHHTTTT  

Thats your story and you are sticking to it!


----------



## BET

struggler44 said:


> It's my badge photo for work, I hid my teeth ....I've been called an ahole once or twice in my life.


 
 ....and a perfect tribute to halloween.


----------



## Baja28

vraiblonde said:


> For crap's sake, can you at least let her get the husband out of the house before you try to give her the schnozzle??


Hey!  I haven't hit on her.  

And with all my medical & legal training, I am not familiar with the term "schnozzle".

Now on Greys last night they did a penisectomy!


----------



## hotmomma

Baja28 said:


> Hey!  I haven't hit on her.
> 
> And with all my medical & legal training, I am not familiar with the term "schnozzle".
> 
> Now on Greys last night they did a penisectomy!



I didnt picture you as a "Grey's" guy


----------



## Dutch6

hotmomma said:


> I didnt picture you as a "Grey's" guy


More of a Doogie Houser type?


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> For crap's sake, can you at least let her get the husband out of the house before you try to give her the schnozzle??


----------



## hotmomma

So I havn't read the last half of the thread so this may have been asked.  If he is the one that asked for a divorce why hasn't he gotten out of your house yet?


----------



## Baja28

hotmomma said:


> I didnt picture you as a "Grey's" guy


I am a misunderstood, worldly man. 
I also like to pick out the medical errors. 




Dutch6 said:


> More of a Doogie Houser type?


hey, Winnie Cooper grew up to be a hottie math genius!  




Bann said:


>


Don't encourage her!


----------



## Bann

Baja28 said:


> Don't encourage her!


----------



## vraiblonde

hotmomma said:


> If he is the one that asked for a divorce why hasn't he gotten out of your house yet?



He realized he had no other means of support and changed his mind.


----------



## acommondisaster

- Change all pin numbers.
- Get his name off any charge accounts.
- Run anti virus on any home computers to make sure there aren't any keyloggers and then change passwords on email and online banking accounts, etc.
- Stop responding to any texts from him that aren't about the health and welfare of the kids or directly related to getting the divorce started.
- Let your employer know alittle about your situation (especially the part where he's threatening to see that you lose your job). Don't go into gory details or spend a lot of time on this, let them know that you won't bring your personal problems to work, but you felt they should know.
- Calmly tell him the clock doesn't start ticking until you all are separated, so he's delaying the process by still being there. Don't fight with him, don't respond to his insults and stay calm for your kids.
- If he's sleeping in the living room or family room, move him into one of the kids bedrooms so he's not always in your face.
Good luck.

Does Maryland do mediation? Would that help her?


----------



## happyazz

I think it was a control tactic that if she sticks to her guns, failed.


----------



## mitzi

Wasn't Winnie Cooper on The Wonder Years?


----------



## jetmonkey

vraiblonde said:


> You don't think guys act like jerks.  And other men don't think guys act like jerks.  But women don't think they act like hysterical #####es, either, so we can see where perception and perspective might come into play.
> 
> This is how it works:



Favorited!


----------



## Baja28

mitzi said:


> Wasn't Winnie Cooper on The Wonder Years?


I was waiting for someone to catch that.


----------



## Roman

Baja28 said:


> I was waiting for someone to catch that.



YEAH RIGHT...............


----------



## Roman

acommondisaster said:


> - Change all pin numbers.
> - Get his name off any charge accounts.
> - Run anti virus on any home computers to make sure there aren't any keyloggers and then change passwords on email and online banking accounts, etc.
> - Stop responding to any texts from him that aren't about the health and welfare of the kids or directly related to getting the divorce started.
> - Let your employer know alittle about your situation (especially the part where he's threatening to see that you lose your job). Don't go into gory details or spend a lot of time on this, let them know that you won't bring your personal problems to work, but you felt they should know.
> - Calmly tell him the clock doesn't start ticking until you all are separated, so he's delaying the process by still being there. Don't fight with him, don't respond to his insults and stay calm for your kids.
> - If he's sleeping in the living room or family room, move him into one of the kids bedrooms so he's not always in your face.
> Good luck.
> 
> Does Maryland do mediation? Would that help her?


 Baja will answer your question..he knows everything!


----------



## ArkRescue

vraiblonde said:


> He realized he had no other means of support and changed his mind.


----------



## daylily

vraiblonde said:


> He realized he had no other means of support and changed his mind.



Exactly right, because god forbid he get a job and support himself like a grown man.        He's basically a stay at home dad right now.  I'm not knocking him for that.  I gave up my career to temporarily be a stay at home mom so it's no different.  But you better believe if I was going to threaten my husband with divorce that I'd be working and have a place to move to before I did so.  What is he planning to do?  Ask for alimony too?  Or just move out and go on welfare?  What a douche!


----------



## acommondisaster

So what if we pretend we only know one side of the story?  What if the guy's still in constant pain and they agreed that rather than pay for childcare, he'd stay home with the kids?  What if she did or said something this past week that was the last straw for him and he can't wait to get away from her psycho  ways, at any cost?  

He just told her he wanted out of the marriage, do you really think she's going to tell us he's a good guy? Of course he's a loser freeloader today. Who knows if a month ago she described him as a good stay-at-home dad?


----------



## Railroad

Husband has at least momentarily lost his vision of the wonderful treasure you are.  You are beautiful, and he needs to wake up and see that.  Marriage isn't a casual thing.  He strove to win you, and you thought hard about marrying him.  The children made things more difficult, as they always do, but he still is responsible for them, and he still is responsible for 9xX (X being the number of kids).  No money, no love, no this or no that, you belong to each other.  Survival involves losing pride and re-invoking a loving relationship.

You are beautiful.  Mr. Man is crazy if he wants to lose you.


----------



## vraiblonde

acommondisaster said:


> So what if we pretend we only know one side of the story?  What if the guy's still in constant pain and they agreed that rather than pay for childcare, he'd stay home with the kids?  What if she did or said something this past week that was the last straw for him and he can't wait to get away from her psycho  ways, at any cost?



Tough ####.  If he wanted us to know his side of the story, he'd have gotten on here and told us.

Besides, it's just a story.  Do you really want to get emotionally involved in the marriage of two people you don't even know?


----------



## EmptyTimCup

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I don't #### on the first date



:fixed:

but do you swallow on the 2nd or 3rd ....... 


what is it ........ some women will spread their legs on the 1st date rather than go down on a guy, others will give you a bj rather than taking their pants off ........ 



and the ones .......... 'I never do this on the 1st date' - but right up to the bed room you go ....... 

Dinner and a couple drinks

Movie and Popcorn

back to her place, watch some TV ...
.. starting getting busy on the couch, 
off to the bed room,
leave in the morning after breakfast


----------



## EmptyTimCup

Baja28 said:


> hey, Winnie Cooper grew up to be a hottie math genius!




Bluebeerriver: Whatever Happened to Winnie Cooper?


----------



## Baja28

Roman said:


> YEAH RIGHT...............





Roman said:


> Baja will answer your question..he knows everything!


So I'm living rent free inside your head.  Man it's lonely in here.


----------



## acommondisaster

vraiblonde said:


> Tough ####.  If he wanted us to know his side of the story, he'd have gotten on here and told us.
> 
> Besides, it's just a story.  Do you really want to get emotionally involved in the marriage of two people you don't even know?



Didn't realize the husband was a forumite. Emotionally involved? Hardly...that was the whole point.


----------



## Roman

Baja28 said:


> So I'm living rent free inside your head.  Man it's lonely in here.


----------



## struggler44

acommondisaster said:


> Didn't realize the husband was a forumite. Emotionally involved? Hardly...that was the whole point.



I believe Stokes is friends with some on here, like you said, 1/2 the story


----------



## StokesPrincess

struggler44 said:


> I believe Stokes is friends with some on here, like you said, 1/2 the story



I dont know anybody on here.  I am really new to the area.  
My husband is still at home although by Saturday afternoon he was begging me to forgive him and has been the best "house b****" in the world.  My house has never been so clean.  I want to thank everybody for all the information, I think when I presented him with the actual forms already filled out for the limited divorce his mind may have changed.  Hopefully soon I will be "Happily married" again but for now it's lets see how it goes!
Thanks again everybody!


----------



## BadGirl

StokesPrincess said:


> I dont know anybody on here.  I am really new to the area.
> My husband is still at home although by Saturday afternoon he was begging me to forgive him and has been the best "house b****" in the world.  My house has never been so clean.  I want to thank everybody for all the information, I think when I presented him with the actual forms already filled out for the limited divorce his mind may have changed.  Hopefully soon I will be "Happily married" again but for now it's lets see how it goes!
> Thanks again everybody!


I'd divorce his sorry ass anyways for the emotional abuse he's put you through.  But only after he's thoroughly cleaned the house, powerwashed the outside of hte house, and washed and waxed my vehicle.  Then I'd divorce him.


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

StokesPrincess said:


> I dont know anybody on here.  I am really new to the area.
> My husband is still at home although by Saturday afternoon he was begging me to forgive him and has been the best "house b****" in the world.  My house has never been so clean.  I want to thank everybody for all the information, I think when I presented him with the actual forms already filled out for the limited divorce his mind may have changed.  *Hopefully soon *I will be "Happily married" again but for now it's lets see how it goes!
> Thanks again everybody!



Hey Stokes - wishing you the best.  
The rest of us don't have all the details, however it sounds like you have a *long* way to go before you will be "Happily Married" again.  For whatever reason your husband said he wanted a divorce, you blast it here, and write about how bad things are and the forumites go off on every possible scenario.  It didn't take you long to say that you didn't want anything to do with him and were going to get rid of him and live in sin from now on.  

And now after showing him papers, he's changed his ways and is being the best "house biatch"  and you're fine with everything.  It sounds like there is a lot more going on.  You don't become "Happily Married" by calling your husband's bluff with signed divorce papers to "force" him back into behaving.  It sounds like the 2 of you have a lot to work on (should probably get marriage counseling) and I wish you the best of luck in getting things back on the right track for the whole family - whatever that path may be.  

Good luck with the "let's see how it goes".


----------



## vraiblonde

StokesPrincess said:


> has been the best "house b****" in the world.  My house has never been so clean.



Threaten him once a month or so to keep it that way.


----------



## vraiblonde

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> And now after showing him papers, he's changed his ways and is being the best "house biatch"  and you're fine with everything.



That would be my idea of happiness.  Men typically don't know how to act anyway, so if you can get some labor out of them - SCORE!


----------



## Hank

StokesPrincess said:


> I dont know anybody on here.  I am really new to the area.
> My husband is still at home although by Saturday afternoon he was begging me to forgive him and has been the best "house b****" in the world.  My house has never been so clean.  I want to thank everybody for all the information, I think when I presented him with the actual forms already filled out for the limited divorce his mind may have changed.  Hopefully soon I will be "Happily married" again but for now it's lets see how it goes!
> Thanks again everybody!



I bet you're not hot with a ton of baggage.... don't tease us with your melodrama...


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

vraiblonde said:


> That would be my idea of happiness.  *Men typically don't know how to act anyway*, so if you can get some labor out of them - SCORE!



Vrai, that's a very general statement - what do you mean by that?


----------



## Hank

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> Vrai, that's a very general statement - what do you mean by that?



She's right! :shrug:


----------



## Hank

vraiblonde said:


> That would be my idea of happiness.  Men typically don't know how to act anyway, so if you can get some labor out of them - SCORE!





pooazzredneck said:


> U just haven`t met the right 1......yet??  this is only internet.....& a social informative website.



saved for posterity


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

Hank said:


> She's right! :shrug:



In what context?  
"Men typically don't know how to act anyway"...

...at the dinner table?  (no belchin)
...when you have guests over?  (no sittin around in boxers scratchin his ass)
...when married? (no cheatin?)
...when livin together? (no lazyiness and not doing chores)
...after sex (no just rollin over, smokin a cig, and leavin)
...

So Vrai, you just want a guy that feels forced to stay with you and does labor around the house for ya?


----------



## Hank

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> In what context?
> "Men typically don't know how to act anyway"...
> 
> ...at the dinner table?  (no belchin)
> ...when you have guests over?  (no sittin around in boxers scratchin his ass)
> ...when married? (no cheatin?)
> ...when livin together? (no lazyiness and not doing chores)
> ...after sex (no just rollin over, smokin a cig, and leavin)
> ...
> 
> So Vrai, you just want a guy that feels forced to stay with you and does labor around the house for ya?



Men are no doubt less mature than women and usually dudes think w/ the lower dude, dude...:shrug:


----------



## vraiblonde

Hank said:


> Men are no doubt less mature than women and usually dudes think w/ the lower dude, dude...:shrug:



Dude


----------



## daylily

StokesPrincess said:


> I dont know anybody on here.  I am really new to the area.
> My husband is still at home although by Saturday afternoon he was begging me to forgive him and has been the best "house b****" in the world.  My house has never been so clean.  I want to thank everybody for all the information, I think when I presented him with the actual forms already filled out for the limited divorce his mind may have changed.  Hopefully soon I will be "Happily married" again but for now it's lets see how it goes!
> Thanks again everybody!



Seems he was either just angry for some reason and got over it or that he was playing childish games to see how you'd react.  And I guess you didn't react the way he expected you to.  The "D" word isn't something to thrown around lightly.  I hope you two can work things out if it's meant to be.  Maybe counseling?  Good luck!    



BadGirl said:


> I'd divorce his sorry ass anyways for the emotional abuse he's put you through.  But only after he's thoroughly cleaned the house, powerwashed the outside of hte house, and washed and waxed my vehicle.  Then I'd divorce him.



Lol, don't forget a really detailed Fall cleanup in the yard.  I hate doing that!   



vraiblonde said:


> Threaten him once a month or so to keep it that way.



    Hey, that could work!


----------



## vraiblonde

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> So Vrai, you just want a guy that feels forced to stay with you and does labor around the house for ya?


A slave!  That would be so awesome!


----------



## vraiblonde

daylily said:


> Lol, don't forget a really detailed Fall cleanup in the yard.  I hate doing that!



Really, Stokes - wait until fall is over to throw him out.


----------



## daylily

vraiblonde said:


> Really, Stokes - wait until fall is over to throw him out.



     I just spent way too long mowing the hell outta all the leaves in the yard......and they've barely begun to fall yet!  Not to mention all the pruning, weeding, spider removal cds needed.  And cleaning the gutters.......      Yes Stokes.......winter will be here before ya know it so hold out a little longer.


----------



## Hank

pooazzredneck said:


> this user is single, & has been burned b4, but was smart enough to b quiet, walk away, 4get, & move on. no ties, no cries.
> 
> .



In other words, there is a female buried in your basement....


----------



## happyazz

StokesPrincess said:


> I dont know anybody on here.  I am really new to the area.
> My husband is still at home although by Saturday afternoon he was begging me to forgive him and has been the best "house b****" in the world.  My house has never been so clean.  I want to thank everybody for all the information, I think when I presented him with the actual forms already filled out for the limited divorce his mind may have changed.  Hopefully soon I will be "Happily married" again but for now it's lets see how it goes!
> Thanks again everybody!



UNTIL NEXT TIME...........................and there will be a next time. It is called ABUSE, EMOTIONAL ABUSE, BUT STILL ABUSE.


----------



## PrepH4U

StokesPrincess said:


> I dont know anybody on here.  I am really new to the area.
> My husband is still at home although by Saturday afternoon he was begging me to forgive him and has been the best "house b****" in the world.  My house has never been so clean.  I want to thank everybody for all the information, I think when I presented him with the actual forms already filled out for the limited divorce his mind may have changed.  Hopefully soon I will be "Happily married" again but for now it's lets see how it goes!
> Thanks again everybody!



So now that you have some time, go find a daycare & a cheaper place to live. He will now have no excuse to go get a job, it doesn't matter if all he can find is a cashier position at 7-11.  
Get all your ducks in a row and NEXT time he decides that he is not happy and wants a divorce, kick his ass out with a map to the homeless shelter.
He sounds like he is trying to control you and that is not cool.  Take control yourself of the situation and stay strong.


----------



## ArkRescue

vraiblonde said:


> That would be my idea of happiness.  Men typically don't know how to act anyway, so if you can get some labor out of them - SCORE!





you've got that right, I think ...


----------



## ArkRescue

PrepH4U said:


> So now that you have some time, go find a daycare & a cheaper place to live. He will now have no excuse to go get a job, it doesn't matter if all he can find is a cashier position at 7-11.
> Get all your ducks in a row and NEXT time he decides that he is not happy and wants a divorce, kick his ass out with a map to the homeless shelter.
> He sounds like he is trying to control you and that is not cool.  Take control yourself of the situation and stay strong.



Yeah because they can do what many married people do now - work opposite shifts,so each becomes the day care provider for the other ..... and the money isn't so tight.


----------



## kwillia

BadGirl said:


> I'd divorce his sorry ass anyways for the emotional abuse he's put you through.  But only after he's thoroughly cleaned the house, powerwashed the outside of hte house, and washed and waxed my vehicle.  Then I'd divorce him.


Itsbob, what does your honey-do list for your next CWS day look like...


----------



## BET

BadGirl said:


> I'd divorce his sorry ass anyways for the emotional abuse he's put you through. But only after he's thoroughly cleaned the house, powerwashed the outside of hte house, and washed and waxed my vehicle. Then I'd divorce him.


 

Wish I had you around when I got my divorce!


----------



## ArkRescue

kwillia said:


> Itsbob, what does your honey-do list for your next CWS day look like...


----------



## FED_UP

StokesPrincess said:


> I dont know anybody on here.  I am really new to the area.
> My husband is still at home although by Saturday afternoon he was begging me to forgive him and has been the best "house b****" in the world.  My house has never been so clean.  I want to thank everybody for all the information, I think when I presented him with the actual forms already filled out for the limited divorce his mind may have changed.  Hopefully soon I will be "Happily married" again but for now it's lets see how it goes!
> Thanks again everybody!



Emotional roller coast ride WOW, after he called you &$^% and &#%@, I guess the other girl let him go, if that was the case. I think you still need to get to the bottom of his BS, you will be treated good for a while because men don't like to talk about all that emotional BS. We rather just get you in the bed so you can shut up, give it to you good and make you forget all about our issues.       Good luck


----------



## FED_UP

ArkRescue said:


>



HONEY-DO List , she will be Doing every dam thing I tell her to do


----------



## jetmonkey

"Baby, I told her I wanted a divorce, now I can move in with you!"
*click*
"Hello? Hello?"


----------



## FED_UP

jetmonkey said:


> "Baby, I told her I wanted a divorce, now I can move in with you!"
> *click*
> "Hello? Hello?"


----------



## K_Jo

jetmonkey said:


> "Baby, I told her I wanted a divorce, now I can move in with you!"
> *click*
> "Hello? Hello?"


----------



## RoseRed

jetmonkey said:


> "Baby, I told her I wanted a divorce, now I can move in with you!"
> *click*
> "Hello? Hello?"


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

jetmonkey said:


> "Baby, I told her I wanted a divorce, now I can move in with you!"
> *click*
> "Hello? Hello?"



Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## vraiblonde

jetmonkey said:


> "Baby, I told her I wanted a divorce, now I can move in with you!"
> *click*
> "Hello? Hello?"


----------



## FED_UP

vraiblonde said:


>



Vrail,,, baby I want a divorce, met a hot blonde with a butt shaped like a bowling ball, um tired for paying for butt everyday of my life, tired of the nagging, tired of you complaining about my underware on the floor, tired of you saying no sex honey I am tired tonight, tired of wanting to cuddle after sex, tired of you saying you caught me looking at another womans butt, tired of the same old cooking, tired of the same old bj, but after doing some thinking I decided now that I don't want a divorce, I am sorry boo.


----------



## rich70

Hank said:


> In other words, there is a female buried in your basement....


----------



## beachcat

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> Hey Stokes - wishing you the best.
> The rest of us don't have all the details, however it sounds like you have a *long* way to go before you will be "Happily Married" again.  For whatever reason your husband said he wanted a divorce, you blast it here, and write about how bad things are and the forumites go off on every possible scenario.  It didn't take you long to say that you didn't want anything to do with him and were going to get rid of him and live in sin from now on.
> 
> And now after showing him papers, he's changed his ways and is being the best "house biatch"  and you're fine with everything.  It sounds like there is a lot more going on.  You don't become "Happily Married" by calling your husband's bluff with signed divorce papers to "force" him back into behaving.  It sounds like the 2 of you have a lot to work on (should probably get marriage counseling) and I wish you the best of luck in getting things back on the right track for the whole family - whatever that path may be.
> 
> Good luck with the "let's see how it goes".



Sounds like a real rollercoaster relationship.  If she can go from "he's a loser who verbally abuses me and has been mooching off of me" to "almost happily married again!!! house is clean!!! he is my house b*tch!" in the course of a week, sounds like both need counseling

there is always two sides to every story.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

jetmonkey said:


> "Baby, I told her I wanted a divorce, now I can move in with you!"
> *click*
> "Hello? Hello?"



But you forgot the "I'd better start cleaning and kissing her ass now" part.


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

beachcat said:


> Sounds like a real rollercoaster relationship.  If she can go from "he's a loser who verbally abuses me and has been mooching off of me" to "almost happily married again!!! house is clean!!! he is my house b*tch!" in the course of a week, sounds like both need counseling
> 
> *there is always two sides to every story*.



I thought it was:
There are always *3* sides to every story:  her version, his version, and the truth!

I do hope that they can determine what is best for all involved and work toward that goal with the least amount of trouble.  All relationships are difficult to some extent and need work - some more than others.


----------



## FED_UP

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> I thought it was:
> There are always *3* sides to every story:  her version, his version, and the truth!
> 
> I do hope that they can determine what is best for all involved and work toward that goal with the least amount of trouble.  All relationships are difficult to some extent and need work - some more than others.



We should get paid for working on relationships, too much dam stress. I am going to start charging her $33.00 and hour.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

FED_UP said:


> We should get paid for working on relationships, too much dam stress. I am going to start charging her $33.00 and hour.



I've got $33 bucks and 1 hour.

I want a man that has a great job, that doesn't drink or do drugs. Will treat me like a princess and buy me everything I want. He has to be willing to help clean the house and pick up after himself. He has to love my family and my dogs. Mentally stable. Not married. Great looks would be a bonus for you. 

That's a start, now go find him


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

SoMDGirl42 said:


> But you forgot the "I'd better start cleaning and _*kissing her ass *_now" part.



Depending on how well he cleans, he might be doing something more than _*kissing*_ ass...


----------



## FED_UP

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I've got $33 bucks and 1 hour.
> 
> I want a man that has a great job, that doesn't drink or do drugs. Will treat me like a princess and buy me everything I want. He has to be willing to help clean the house and pick up after himself. He has to love my family and my dogs. Mentally stable. Not married. Great looks would be a bonus for you.
> 
> That's a start, now go find him



This man only exist in every ladies dreams, like a night in the bed with Ines Sainz would be every mans dream, NOT happening     One hour is not going to work for 33 bucks, dam women nag all day, I need to get paid.


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I've got $33 bucks and 1 hour.
> 
> I want a man that has a great job, that doesn't drink or do drugs. Will treat me like a princess and buy me everything I want. He has to be willing to help clean the house and pick up after himself. He has to love my family and my dogs. Mentally stable. Not married. Great looks would be a bonus for you.
> 
> That's a start, now go find him



Hey SoMDGirl,
Some of us guys actually fit most of what you are looking for along with some other sought-after "features".  Of course, every relationship that has "wants" on one side will have "wants" from the other side.  If you want to be treated like a princess, then I would only assume you would be willing to treat him like a prince and fulfill his "needs" as well.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> Hey SoMDGirl,
> Some of us guys actually fit most of what you are looking for along with some other sought-after "features".  Of course, every relationship that has "wants" on one side will have "wants" from the other side.  If you want to be treated like a princess, then I would only assume you would be willing to treat him like a prince and fulfill his "needs" as well.



Depends on what his "needs" are.  But of course if his needs were normal, then sure. And yes, I know how to treat a man like a king. All relationships are give and take.


----------



## vraiblonde

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I've got $33 bucks and 1 hour.
> 
> I want a man that has a great job, that doesn't drink or do drugs. Will treat me like a princess and buy me everything I want. He has to be willing to help clean the house and pick up after himself. He has to love my family and my dogs. Mentally stable. Not married. Great looks would be a bonus for you.
> 
> That's a start, now go find him



I also have $33 and 1 hour.

I'd like a guy who makes enough money to support himself and at least pay his own way when we go to dinner or travel.  No drugs, period, but moderate drinking is preferable.  Must have a great sense of humor, extreme sarcasm is a plus.  *I* clean the house, not him, but he should be a considerate person and not leave skidmarks in the terlet or socks on the floor.  No dependent children, not even adult ones, and no weird ex-wife that he's still involved with.  Must be able to tolerate cats and be a social person who genuinely enjoys impromptu happy hour guests.  Smokers are welcome, smoke nazis are not.  Couch potatoes glued to the idiot box need not apply.  No self-esteem issues and I don't want to hear about how much he hates his mother.  Must be monogamous and faithful.

All of those traits are requirements and not negotiable.  Think I'm gonna find me a guy like that?


----------



## jetmonkey

vraiblonde said:


> I also have $33 and 1 hour.
> 
> I'd like a guy who makes enough money to support himself and at least pay his own way when we go to dinner or travel.  No drugs, period, but moderate drinking is preferable.  Must have a great sense of humor, extreme sarcasm is a plus.  *I* clean the house, not him, but he should be a considerate person and not leave skidmarks in the terlet or socks on the floor.  No dependent children, not even adult ones, and no weird ex-wife that he's still involved with.  Must be able to tolerate cats and be a social person who genuinely enjoys impromptu happy hour guests.  Smokers are welcome, smoke nazis are not.  Couch potatoes glued to the idiot box need not apply.  No self-esteem issues and I don't want to hear about how much he hates his mother.  Must be monogamous and faithful.
> 
> All of those traits are requirements and not negotiable.  Think I'm gonna find me a guy like that?


----------



## SoMDGirl42

vraiblonde said:


> I also have $33 and 1 hour.
> 
> I'd like a guy who makes enough money to support himself and at least pay his own way when we go to dinner or travel.  No drugs, period, but moderate drinking is preferable.  Must have a great sense of humor, extreme sarcasm is a plus.  *I* clean the house, not him, but he should be a considerate person and not leave skidmarks in the terlet or socks on the floor.  No dependent children, not even adult ones, and no weird ex-wife that he's still involved with.  Must be able to tolerate cats and be a social person who genuinely enjoys impromptu happy hour guests.  Smokers are welcome, smoke nazis are not.  Couch potatoes glued to the idiot box need not apply.  No self-esteem issues and I don't want to hear about how much he hates his mother.  Must be monogamous and faithful.
> 
> All of those traits are requirements and not negotiable.  Think I'm gonna find me a guy like that?



Truthfully? I think we're both dreaming.  But sometimes it's nice to dream big.


----------



## vraiblonde

jetmonkey said:


>


----------



## FED_UP

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Truthfully? I think we're both dreaming.  But sometimes it's nice to dream big.



Just what are you and Vrail smoking today? I want some of that sheit too.


----------



## ArkRescue

vraiblonde said:


> I also have $33 and 1 hour.
> 
> I'd like a guy who makes enough money to support himself and at least pay his own way when we go to dinner or travel.  No drugs, period, but moderate drinking is preferable.  Must have a great sense of humor, extreme sarcasm is a plus.  *I* clean the house, not him, but he should be a considerate person and not leave skidmarks in the terlet or socks on the floor.  No dependent children, not even adult ones, and no weird ex-wife that he's still involved with.  Must be able to tolerate cats and be a social person who genuinely enjoys impromptu happy hour guests.  Smokers are welcome, smoke nazis are not.  Couch potatoes glued to the idiot box need not apply.  No self-esteem issues and I don't want to hear about how much he hates his mother.  Must be monogamous and faithful.
> 
> All of those traits are requirements and not negotiable.  Think I'm gonna find me a guy like that?



Yeah tell me about it - and let me just say, I am very surprised at how many men just flat out do NOT like pets, especially CATS.  I think all the horse gals would be better off finding a guy who is also into horses - hey at least then you have a built in riding partner.

A guy at work who is NOT into critters said I should go wait in the parking lot at Bob Evans and grab the first guy who walks out in overalls that is walking toward a pick-up truck.  He said at least you know the guy doesn't mind getting dirty and he probably knows a bit about farm life.


----------



## RoseRed

jetmonkey said:


>





vraiblonde said:


>


----------



## vraiblonde

FED_UP said:


> Just what are you and Vrail smoking today? I want some of that sheit too.



I know - it's a pipe dream.  But you know what they say:  aim high, cause it won't hurt the gun.


----------



## Gilligan

pooazzredneck said:


> so 4 those that wanna read this fine, if nawt, no prob.



I wanna read it. I just cannot read it. So it is a problem.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

pooazzredneck said:


> can also b that a.k.a. low & slow or high & dry.
> 
> Repost from orig #245
> 
> when a man is young, naturally u chix r (or wanna think yr smarter), but it doesn`t take long to catch on & ^, way surpass u chix. may play the dumazz role, but it works. all in the choice of the words & timing.
> All females r vulnerable to a smooth way of sayin from a really nice young man "Hey it`ll b ok". this is nawt a Q & A session. When ya feel like talkin, U`ll have a person who listens, & nawt just goes thru the motions. that works both ways. dang true.
> 
> sum just say that 2 avoid the blah blah blah; but smart men mean it.
> 
> this user is single, & has been burned b4, but was smart enough to b quiet, walk away, 4get, & move on. no ties, no cries.
> 
> don`t call me, b/c i sure as hell aint called her. history. not worth writin home about.
> 
> only the right girl will ever know the whole story. Period. that trust thing. don`t hide yr past, just say it & go on. if she can`t accept it, adieu. no need to sugar coat it.
> 
> works both ways.
> 
> way too smart to fall for a player 4 damn sure.
> 
> btw sum1 knows sumthin about a 1 July thing, glad i listened 2 that sum1. < that is just an xample ppl
> 
> so 4 those that wanna read this fine, if nawt, no prob. it`s archived elsewhere.



If those are links, they don't work.


----------



## ArkRescue

Gilligan said:


> I wanna read it. I just cannot read it. So it is a problem.



hey have you been to Bob Evans lately dressed in overalls?


----------



## SoMDGirl42

pooazzredneck said:


> it was deleted yesterday by this user, saved elsewhere & this user just reposted it, ok.
> it`s nawt a link. it was in this thread previously.
> wow almost tiped rite.



good thing, because I usually can't read a damn thing you try to type.


----------



## rich70

vraiblonde said:


> I also have $33 and 1 hour.
> 
> I'd like a guy who makes enough money to support himself and at least pay his own way when we go to dinner or travel.  No drugs, period, but moderate drinking is preferable.  Must have a great sense of humor, extreme sarcasm is a plus.  *I* clean the house, not him, but he should be a considerate person and not leave skidmarks in the terlet or socks on the floor.  No dependent children, not even adult ones, and no weird ex-wife that he's still involved with.  Must be able to tolerate cats and be a social person who genuinely enjoys impromptu happy hour guests.  Smokers are welcome, smoke nazis are not.  Couch potatoes glued to the idiot box need not apply.  No self-esteem issues and I don't want to hear about how much he hates his mother.  Must be monogamous and faithful.
> 
> All of those traits are requirements and not negotiable.  Think I'm gonna find me a guy like that?


How you doin?


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Depends on what his "needs" are.  But of course if his needs were normal, then sure. And yes, I know how to treat a man like a king. All relationships are give and take.



I personally enjoy being with someone that knows how to treat me like a king.      I can't speak for other guys, but I was raised to always give back as much as or more than what was given to me.  So it's just like you said - a give and take relationship and it has to balance out.

As for "needs", I think my needs are normal for any guy.  
Well, there _might_ be some "needs" that are on the fantasy side...   



SoMDGirl42 said:


> Truthfully? I think we're both dreaming.  But sometimes it's nice to dream _*big*_.



Never hurts to dream, besides you just might find what you're dreaming for.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> I personally enjoy being with someone that knows how to treat me like a king.      I can't speak for other guys, but I was raised to always give back as much as or more than what was given to me.  So it's just like you said - a give and take relationship and it has to balance out.
> 
> As for "needs", I think my needs are normal for any guy.
> Well, there _might_ be some "needs" that are on the fantasy side...
> 
> 
> 
> Never hurts to dream, besides you just might find what you're dreaming for.


----------



## vraiblonde

rich70 said:


> How you doin?



Oh, and he can't live in his parents' basement.  Sorry.


----------



## vraiblonde

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> As for "needs", I think my needs are normal for any guy.



My friends says that guys have three needs - calls them the "three Fs":  Feed 'em, #### 'em, and give them their freedom.

Then you do that and they still aren't happy.


----------



## FED_UP

vraiblonde said:


> Oh, and he can't live in his parents' basement.  Sorry.



dammit.  You know this thread has made me do something thinking and that is dangerous.  If I come back in another like as a women I will never get married, men are some cheating, lieing bastards and only care about butt, beer and bjs. Um just going to keep them thinking there getting some butt, but not, I just want the money to spend needlessly on clothes and other nonsense.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

FED_UP said:


> dammit.  You know this thread has made me do something thinking and that is dangerous.  If I come back in another like as a women I will never get married, men are some cheating, lieing bastards and only care about butt, beer and bjs. Um just going to keep them thinking there getting some butt, but not, I just want the money to spend needlessly on clothes and other nonsense.



Men are lying, cheating, beer drinking #######s that only think about sex and food. But for every lying, cheating, beer drinking sex crazed man, don't forget that there is some shanky, lying, cheating, ho for him to cheat with.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

pooazzredneck said:


> you`re (yeah yr) justa bitter person.
> not evry guy is what u just (?) described ^ there.
> 
> sounds more like sum1 got busted/burned.



I'm not bitter. Women are just as bad.


----------



## yankee44

vrai I am all that except for 2. I have a few kids but they are great. oh and I am married.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

yankee44 said:


> vrai I am all that except for 2. I have a few kids but they are great. oh and I am married.



I can see the little cute brit kicking your A$$ now for even saying that.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Am I smelling a love connection between Lancie poo & Somdgirl?


----------



## yankee44

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I can see the little cute brit kicking your A$$ now for even saying that.


 Yeah she is a lucky woman, isn't she...


----------



## struggler44

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I've got $33 bucks and 1 hour.
> 
> I want a man that has a great job, that doesn't drink or do drugs. Will treat me like a princess and buy me everything I want. He has to be willing to help clean the house and pick up after himself. He has to love my family and my dogs. Mentally stable. Not married. Great looks would be a bonus for you.
> 
> That's a start, now go find him



So you're telling me I'm abnormal.............or was til the marriage thing last year


----------



## rich70

vraiblonde said:


> Oh, and he can't live in his parents' basement.  Sorry.



The house doesn't have a basement thank you very much!



I stay in the garage.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

struggler44 said:


> So you're telling me I'm abnormal.............or was til the marriage thing last year



I don't know you, but maybe your wife is one lucky lady and caught the Diamond Jim.  

So I don't get called bitter, I really don't think ALL men are ________ (fill in the blank). 

I'm just kidding. Geeze people  It's hump day. Smile.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

yankee44 said:


> Yeah she is a lucky woman, isn't she...



I think you are both very lucky


----------



## SoMDGirl42

pooazzredneck said:


> it is just a nice exchange of thoughts. It is possible, contrary to what some other people may think, perceive, or *ass*ume.
> 
> Amazingly enough, this user can convey thoughts quite well.
> 
> If you wish to correct for grammatical err, please feel free to do so.
> 
> Now I bet SoMdgirl42 understood this post.   *;-)*
> 
> may be mistaken, howeva, was typed nicely. & with no pretense or false hidden meanings. c it`s possible.
> 
> bbs Q`n 2nz



All right. Who body snatched Lance? Vrail????? Did you take over his account, because this is like the 3rd or 4th post that I've actually been able to read. And it scared me that I can


----------



## struggler44

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I don't know you, but maybe your wife is one lucky lady and caught the Diamond Jim.
> 
> So I don't get called bitter, I really don't think ALL men are ________ (fill in the blank).
> 
> I'm just kidding. Geeze people  It's hump day. Smile.



Oh she is, believe me    For every "perfect" SOB out there, there's an ex that can claim otherwise


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I don't know you, but maybe your wife is one lucky lady and caught the Diamond Jim.
> 
> So I don't get called bitter, I really don't think ALL men are ________ (fill in the blank).
> 
> I'm just kidding. Geeze people  *It's hump day. Smile.*



Hey, you're right - it is hump day.    Feels like another monday though!

Now, what would be the fitting thing to do on a day like today?  Hmmm...   

there might have been another tread implying the right idea...


----------



## SoMDGirl42

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> Hey, you're right - it is hump day.    Feels like another monday though!
> 
> Now, what would be the fitting thing to do on a day like today?  Hmmm...
> 
> there might have been another tread implying the right idea...



Today is my second Monday (I took off yesterday) :sad: and I have no one to hump.  So, guess I'll do what I do everyday


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Today is my second Monday (I took off yesterday) :sad: and I have no one to hump.  So, guess I'll do what I do everyday



I guess it's good to have a day off but when it makes you have 2 Mondays in a week?!! 

As for me, the last 3 days feel like 1 big 72-hour Monday!  

So which would you rather have:  2 Mondays or 1 big, long Monday?


One thing's for sure, I'm needin some relaxation soon...


----------



## somdfunguy

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Today is my second Monday (I took off yesterday) :sad: and I have no one to hump.  So, guess I'll do what I do everyday



where's beta!


----------



## SoMDGirl42

somdfunguy said:


> where's beta!



:shrug: IDK 

Actually where is beta? I haven't seen him around in a while.


----------



## somdfunguy

SoMDGirl42 said:


> :shrug: IDK
> 
> Actually where is beta? I haven't seen him around in a while.



he's gotta a girl now, a real sweetheart too.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

somdfunguy said:


> he's gotta a girl now, a real sweetheart too.



Awww. Good for him. He really is a sweet guy. I hope they are very happy.


----------



## ICit

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> I personally enjoy being with someone that knows how to treat me like a king.      I can't speak for other guys, but I was raised to always give back as much as or more than what was given to me.  So it's just like you said - a give and take relationship and it has to balance out.
> 
> *As for "needs", I think my needs are normal for any guy.
> Well, there might be some "needs" that are on the fantasy side...   *
> 
> Never hurts to dream, besides you just might find what you're dreaming for.



jello????


----------



## ICit

somdfunguy said:


> he's gotta a girl now, a real sweetheart too.


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

ICit said:


> jello????



Yes!!!  

When is that match anyway?  As Ref, you'd think someone would let me know.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

[B said:
			
		

> SoMD_Fun_Guy[/B];4685661]I guess it's good to have a day off but when it makes you have 2 Mondays in a week?!!
> 
> As for me, the last 3 days feel like 1 big 72-hour Monday!
> 
> So which would you rather have:  2 Mondays or 1 big, long Monday?
> 
> 
> One thing's for sure, I'm needin some relaxation soon...





			
				[B said:
			
		

> somdfunguy[/B];4686368]where's beta!



 

Are there two somdfunguy user profiles???? Cause now I'm really confused as to who I've been talking with


----------



## somdfunguy

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Are there two somdfunguy user profiles???? Cause now I'm really confused as to who I've been talking with



im the only one that matters


----------



## SoMDGirl42

somdfunguy said:


> im the only one that matters



 

I think I need a drink


----------



## ICit

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Are there two somdfunguy user profiles???? Cause now I'm really confused as to who I've been talking with



 


.... me too.... 

I will talk to the one that like JELLO!!!!  AND will be the ref!!


----------



## SoMDGirl42

ICit said:


> .... me too....
> 
> I will talk to the one that *like* JELLO!!!!  AND will be the ref!!



likes

YW

I think I'm in trouble.


----------



## mitzi

vraiblonde said:


> I also have $33 and 1 hour.
> 
> I'd like a guy who makes enough money to support himself and at least pay his own way when we go to dinner or travel.  No drugs, period, but moderate drinking is preferable.  Must have a great sense of humor, extreme sarcasm is a plus.  *I* clean the house, not him, but he should be a considerate person and not leave skidmarks in the terlet or socks on the floor.  No dependent children, not even adult ones, and no weird ex-wife that he's still involved with.  Must be able to tolerate cats and be a social person who genuinely enjoys impromptu happy hour guests.  Smokers are welcome, smoke nazis are not.  Couch potatoes glued to the idiot box need not apply.  No self-esteem issues and I don't want to hear about how much he hates his mother.  Must be monogamous and faithful.
> 
> All of those traits are requirements and not negotiable.  Think I'm gonna find me a guy like that?



In one word, NO


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Are there two somdfunguy user profiles???? Cause now I'm really confused as to who I've been talking with



Unfortunately - yes there are 2 (*somdfunguy* and *SoMD_Fun_Guy*).  And we don't know each other.   

I (*SoMD_Fun_Guy*) am the one you PM'd with today.  



ICit said:


> .... me too....
> 
> I will talk to the one that like JELLO!!!!  AND will be the ref!!




Yes it is I, *SoMD_Fun_Guy *(AKA the Ref), and I like the JELLO!!!


----------



## SoMDGirl42

SoMD_Fun_Guy said:


> Unfortunately - yes there are 2 (*somdfunguy* and *SoMD_Fun_Guy*).  And we don't know each other.
> 
> I (*SoMD_Fun_Guy*) am the one you PM'd with today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is I, *SoMD_Fun_Guy *(AKA the Ref), and I like the JELLO!!!



I actually PM'd you both, before I realized there were two of you. 

somdfunguy, sorry if I said anything inappropriate. It's been a crazy day.


----------



## struggler44

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I actually PM'd you both, before I realized there were two of you.
> 
> somdfunguy, sorry if I said anything inappropriate. It's been a crazy day.



I'm no fortune teller 42 but I believe there may be a tag team in your future


----------



## BOP

DaisyDuke said:


> Because a divorce thread is a lot more interesting than an animal thread. :shrug:



I was hoping it was about kinky


----------



## BOP

Larry Gude said:


> Does anyone, besides me, think he is really ditching her because he don't want no woman with a faulty gall bladder?



Maybe he's leaving her for another guy...ever think of that?


----------



## BOP

Hank said:


> Are you hot?



Just what she needs...another unemployed loser.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

struggler44 said:


> I'm no fortune teller 42 but I believe there may be a tag team in your future





True. You are no fortune teller


----------



## BOP

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I don't swallow on the first date



Oh, no you dinn't!


----------



## SoMDGirl42

BOP said:


> Oh, no you dinn't!



oh yes I did


----------



## struggler44

SoMDGirl42 said:


> True. You are no fortune teller



 Busy this evening?


----------



## SoMDGirl42

struggler44 said:


> Busy this evening?



not yet


----------



## BOP

Hank said:


> Men are no doubt less mature than women and usually dudes think w/ the lower dude, dude...:shrug:



That's it, turn in your man card!  

Traitor!


----------



## EmptyTimCup

SoMDGirl42 said:


> That's a start, now go find him





He will be Gay ...... and have better skin than you


----------



## EmptyTimCup

vraiblonde said:


> My friends says that guys have three needs - calls them the "three Fs":  Feed 'em, #### 'em, and give them their freedom.
> 
> Then you do that and they still aren't happy.



male dating strategy; 

Find'em,
Feed'em
####'em
Forget'em


----------



## EmptyTimCup

SoMDGirl42 said:


> that only think about sex and food.





Computer Gaming follows dinner ..... I have been married so long, I forget who gets tied up .....


----------



## Hank

vraiblonde said:


> My friends says that guys have three needs - calls them the "three Fs":  Feed 'em, #### 'em, and give them their freedom.
> 
> Then you do that and they still aren't happy.



 So True!!


----------

